# Raideliikenne > Raitiovaunut >  Länsi-Helsingin raitioteiden yleissuunnitelma

## mv

Tänään tuli kommentoitavaksi Länsi-Helsingin raitiolinjauudistus. 
Muutamia oleellisimpia asioita omasta mielestäni:
Mannerheimintietä rauhoitetaan Vihdintien pikaratikan alta.Topeliuksenkadulle rakennetaan rinnakkainen pohjois-eteläsuuntainen reitti, jotta linjoja saadaan pois Manskulta.Tämän reitin loogiseksi jatkeeksi Kampista etelään rakennetaan niinikään pohjois-eteläsuuntainen yhteys Frederikinkadulle välille Kampinaukio-Bulevardi.Linjasto menee aika tavalla uusiksi (viimeistään) siinä vaiheessa kun Vihdintien pikaratikka aloittaa.
Hankekortti täällä.
Kommentoida voi täällä.
Linjastoluonnos:


---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 11:36 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 10:40 ----------

Semmoinen huomio vielä, että hankekortilla katupiirustukset ovat yhtenä isona sivuna. Pilkotut versiot löytyvät tuolta kerrokantasi-palvelusta eli kommenttilinkin takaa, niitä on vähän helpompi pyöritellä.

----------


## Max

Jos vanhat merkit paikkansa pitävät, niin kohta alkaa valitus, ettei nelosta saa siirtää pois Manskulta  :Wink:  Tässä porukalta jää helposti huomaamatta se tosiasia, että 90% nelosen reitistä korvautuu Vihdintien pikaratikalla ja kympillä, joiden kai pitäisi myös jatkossa liikkua nykyistä nopeammin. Onko Manskun ratikoiden nopeuttamisesta muuten olemassa jokin suunnitelma? Mitkä pysäkit lähtevät tai siirtyvät?

(Protesteja voisi ehkä vähentää numeroimalla Vihdintien ratikan neloseksi ja Munkkiniemi-Eira linjan jollain muulla numerolla.)

----------


## mv

> Jos vanhat merkit paikkansa pitävät, niin kohta alkaa valitus, ettei nelosta saa siirtää pois Manskulta


Niin, Katajanokan tilanne säilyy Tullinpuomiin asti täsmälleen nykytilassa. No okei, paitsi numeron osalta.

----------


## Minä vain

Linjojen 1 ja 4 päätepysäkkejä pitäisi vaihtaa ehdottomasti keskenään niin että linjan 1 päätepysäkki säilyy Eirassa ja linjan 4 päätepysäkkinä on Kirurgi. 

Munkkiniemestä on selkeästi enemmän kyytiin nousevia kuin Kaupunginpuutarhan ja Diakoniapuiston pysäkeiltä, jolloin olisi parempi että nykyiseen tapaan niiltä ei ole yhteyttä keskustaan sen sijaan että yhteys poistuu Munkkiniemestä Munkkiniemen aukiota lukuunottamatta.

----------


## tohpeeri

> Linjojen 1 ja 4 päätepysäkkejä pitäisi vaihtaa ehdottomasti keskenään niin että linjan 1 päätepysäkki säilyy Eirassa ja linjan 4 päätepysäkkinä on Kirurgi. 
> 
> Munkkiniemestä on selkeästi enemmän kyytiin nousevia kuin Kaupunginpuutarhan ja Diakoniapuiston pysäkeiltä, jolloin olisi parempi että nykyiseen tapaan niiltä ei ole yhteyttä keskustaan sen sijaan että yhteys poistuu Munkkiniemestä Munkkiniemen aukiota lukuunottamatta.


Itse asiassa olen samaa mieltä mutta kyllä se Kamppikin on keskustaa.

----------


## Makke93

Tästä luonnoksestahan löytyy iloisia yllätyksiä. Ensinnäkin se että Vihdintien rata on päätetty jatkaa Kaareen asti, ja lisäksi että Topeliuksenkadulta on raiteet Mannerheimitelle pohjoiseen.

Puutteitakin on tosin. Ainakin Bulevardin ja Fredrikinkadun risteyksessä tulisi olla käännös pohjoisen ja lännen välillä. Hernesaaren raitiotien yleissuunnitelmassa on laskettu, että Hernesaari tarvitsee ainakin ruuhkalinjan Kutosen lisäksi. Se kannattaisi reititää Kamppiin luoden monipuolisemman tarjonnan. On vaikea uskoa että Neloselle riittäisi Topeliuksenkadulla tai Runeberginkadulla tuolla linjastojärjestelyllä 10min vuoroväli eli sen sijaan että Nelosta ajettaisiin koko matkalta ruuhkassa 6min vuorovälillä, voitaisiin ajaa tätä 6:n apulinjaa Bulevardilta pohjoiseen 4:n kanssa samaa reittiä Munkkiniemeen.

----------


## Salomaa

Eniten mietityttää ensivaikutelmana tuo Vihdintien ympyrän järjestelyt ja rakennukset kokonaisuudessaan. On sellainen tutina, että voi tulla suuriakin tarkistuksia kokonaisuuteen.

----------


## hylje

> Tästä luonnoksestahan löytyy iloisia yllätyksiä. Ensinnäkin se että Vihdintien rata on päätetty jatkaa Kaareen asti, ja lisäksi että Topeliuksenkadulta on raiteet Mannerheimitelle pohjoiseen.
> 
> Puutteitakin on tosin. Ainakin Bulevardin ja Fredrikinkadun risteyksessä tulisi olla käännös pohjoisen ja lännen välillä. Hernesaaren raitiotien yleissuunnitelmassa on laskettu, että Hernesaari tarvitsee ainakin ruuhkalinjan Kutosen lisäksi. Se kannattaisi reititää Kamppiin luoden monipuolisemman tarjonnan. On vaikea uskoa että Neloselle riittäisi Topeliuksenkadulla tai Runeberginkadulla tuolla linjastojärjestelyllä 10min vuoroväli eli sen sijaan että Nelosta ajettaisiin koko matkalta ruuhkassa 6min vuorovälillä, voitaisiin ajaa tätä 6:n apulinjaa Bulevardilta pohjoiseen 4:n kanssa samaa reittiä Munkkiniemeen.


Hernesaaren lisäliikenne hoituisi luontevasti nelosen jatkeena.

----------


## Max

Kympin jatkamista Pitäjänmäen ympyrään puoltaisi se, että muuten uudesta Ruskeasuon hallista pitäisi nähtävästi kiertää Pasila ympäri, että pääsee Kannelmäen päättärille tai sieltä pois...

----------


## petteri

> Hernesaaren lisäliikenne hoituisi luontevasti nelosen jatkeena.


Hernesaaren lisäliikenteelle yksi hyvin potentiaalinen reitti olisi minusta kyllä kympin (tai mikä linja nyt Johanneksen kirkolle tuleekin) pidennys Korkeavuorenkatua pitkin Tehtaankadulle ja siitä sitten Hernesaareen.

----------


## Makke93

> Hernesaaren lisäliikenteelle yksi hyvin potentiaalinen reitti olisi minusta kyllä kympin (tai mikä linja nyt Johanneksen kirkolle tuleekin) pidennys Korkeavuorenkatua pitkin Tehtaankadulle ja siitä sitten Hernesaareen.


Ehdottelin käännöstä Telakkakadulta Tehtaankadulle vuosi sitten Helsingin kaupungin suunnittelijoille, mutta on kuulemma liian vähän tilaa.

----------


## j-lu

> Ehdottelin käännöstä Telakkakadulta Tehtaankadulle vuosi sitten Helsingin kaupungin suunnittelijoille, mutta on kuulemma liian vähän tilaa.


Varmaan samasta syystä Fredan ja Bulevardin risteykseen ei tule lännen ja pohjoisen välille yhteyttä. Idän ja etelän välillähän siinä haukotaan jo reilusti jalkakäytävän puolelta.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 09:25 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 09:22 ----------




> Hernesaaren lisäliikenteelle yksi hyvin potentiaalinen reitti olisi minusta kyllä kympin (tai mikä linja nyt Johanneksen kirkolle tuleekin) pidennys Korkeavuorenkatua pitkin Tehtaankadulle ja siitä sitten Hernesaareen.


Olisi. Mutta Korkeavuorenkadun harrasteyrittäjämammat putiikkeineen ovat ylitsepääsemätön vastus, vielä paljon ylitsepääsemättömämpi kuin tekniset haasteet radan kanssa.

----------


## petteri

> Ehdottelin käännöstä Telakkakadulta Tehtaankadulle vuosi sitten Helsingin kaupungin suunnittelijoille, mutta on kuulemma liian vähän tilaa.


Kääntyyhän rata esimerkiksi Bulevardilta Fredallekin ja siinä on vähemmän tilaa, Telakkakadun silmukassakin on todella tiukat kaarresäteet.

----------


## ArtiZi

> Kympin jatkamista Pitäjänmäen ympyrään puoltaisi se, että muuten uudesta Ruskeasuon hallista pitäisi nähtävästi kiertää Pasila ympäri, että pääsee Kannelmäen päättärille tai sieltä pois...


Kannattaa huomioida, että Kaareen ajetaan aina vain kaksisuuntavaunuilla. Jos kääntö Mansku-Tukholmankatu pohjoisen suunnasta ei onnistu, niin sitten vaunut vaihdetaan toiseen suuntaan ;-)

----------


## Multsun poika

Munkkalaiset ovat ottaneet yllättävän rauhallisesti sen, että nelosella ei enää pääse suoraan Stockan eteen.

Voi tietysti olla, ettei Stockmannin tavarataloakaan ole siinä vaiheessa kun linjaston uusinta tulee ajankohtaiseksi.

----------


## Jusa

> Munkkalaiset ovat ottaneet yllättävän rauhallisesti sen, että nelosella ei enää pääse suoraan Stockan eteen.
> 
> .


Kyllä täällä kapinaan valmistaudutaan, emme tule hyväksymään sitä!

----------


## 339-DF

Nuo liikennesuunnitelmakuvat ovat erittäin mukavaa katseltavaa. Nyt on todella tehty töitä sen eteen, että saadaan niin toimiva raitiotie kuin mahdollista, kohtuullisin reunaehdoin. Toivon myös, että fillariväki ymmärtää, että tämä on samalla vuosisadan fillariteko. Kymppi ei perinteisesti ole kovin hyvä markkinoimaan tuotoksiaan, mutta nyt pitäisi olla, ja nimenomaan pitäisi nostaa esiin suunnitelman hyvät puolet myös muille kuin raitiovaunumatkustajille.

Jotain pientä viilattavaa toki löytyy, mutta suuressa mittakaavassa nuo liikennesuunnitelmat ovat oikein hyvät. Moni ratkaisu näyttää tutulta aiemmista keskusteluista virkamiesten kanssa, mutta on tuolla paljon uusiakin oivalluksia.

Nyt sopii vain toivoa, että Kympissä ymmärretään Topeliuksen kiireellisyys. Sitähän pitäisi alkaa rakentaa huomenna, jotta aikaa jää vielä Mannerheimintien radan kokonaisvaltaiseen parantamiseen siten, että Manskun liikenne ohjataan Topeliukselle parannustöiden ajaksi.

Realistisesti voisi ajatella Topeliuksen ja Runebergin töitä 20212023, jolloin Mannerheimintie voitaisiin parantaa 20242025.




> Linjojen 1 ja 4 päätepysäkkejä pitäisi vaihtaa ehdottomasti keskenään niin että linjan 1 päätepysäkki säilyy Eirassa ja linjan 4 päätepysäkkinä on Kirurgi. 
> 
> Munkkiniemestä on selkeästi enemmän kyytiin nousevia kuin Kaupunginpuutarhan ja Diakoniapuiston pysäkeiltä, jolloin olisi parempi että nykyiseen tapaan niiltä ei ole yhteyttä keskustaan sen sijaan että yhteys poistuu Munkkiniemestä Munkkiniemen aukiota lukuunottamatta.





> Itse asiassa olen samaa mieltä mutta kyllä se Kamppikin on keskustaa.


Linjasto on minusta perusteltu, joskin pohtisin vielä linjojen 1, 4 ja 10 eteläisiä päätepysäkkejä. Tässä on ongelmana se, että tuo Fredan eteläinen osuus tuottaa niin paljon matkoja, ettei yhden 10 min vv kapasiteetti riitä. Kirralle sen sijaan riittää 10 min vv vallan hyvin. Munkkiniemi joutuu kuitenkin tavallaan kaksoiskärsijän asemaan, jos nelosen reitti sekä siirretään hitaammalle Runeberginkadun-reitille että pois Aleksin käytävästä. Kysehän ei ole vain kuihtuneesta Stockmannin tavaratalosta, vaan siitä, että nykyinen reitti Mannerheimintietä ja Aleksia pitkin kattaa koko ydinkeskustan poikkeuksellisen monipuolisesti.

Kamppi tietysti on keskustaa, joka on siirtynyt yhä lännemmäksi. Siitähän kertovat vaikkapa juuri linjaryhmän 14/18/39 matkustajamäärät.

Linjasto voi kuitenkin vielä elää, ja siihen vaikuttavat myös esimerkiksi Laajasalon ratkaisut.




> Niin, Katajanokan tilanne säilyy Tullinpuomiin asti täsmälleen nykytilassa. No okei, paitsi numeron osalta.


Katajanokkalaisten kannalta tilanne säilyy käytännössä nykyisenä, poikkeuksena ne muutamat suoran ratikkalinjan houkuttelemat katajanokkalaiset, jotka käyvät Munkkiniemessä lukiota.




> Tästä luonnoksestahan löytyy iloisia yllätyksiä. Ensinnäkin se että Vihdintien rata on päätetty jatkaa Kaareen asti, ja lisäksi että Topeliuksenkadulta on raiteet Mannerheimitelle pohjoiseen.


S-ryhmä on aikamoisen iso toimija myös pääkaupunkiseudulla. Olisi se ollut aika erikoista jättää ratikka muutaman sadan metrin päähän Kaaresta. Eiköhän Ässäkeskuksessa ole huolehdittu siitä, että ratikka kulkee perille asti, ja hyvä niin.




> Puutteitakin on tosin. Ainakin Bulevardin ja Fredrikinkadun risteyksessä tulisi olla käännös pohjoisen ja lännen välillä. Hernesaaren raitiotien yleissuunnitelmassa on laskettu, että Hernesaari tarvitsee ainakin ruuhkalinjan Kutosen lisäksi. Se kannattaisi reititää Kamppiin luoden monipuolisemman tarjonnan. On vaikea uskoa että Neloselle riittäisi Topeliuksenkadulla tai Runeberginkadulla tuolla linjastojärjestelyllä 10min vuoroväli eli sen sijaan että Nelosta ajettaisiin koko matkalta ruuhkassa 6min vuorovälillä, voitaisiin ajaa tätä 6:n apulinjaa Bulevardilta pohjoiseen 4:n kanssa samaa reittiä Munkkiniemeen.





> Hernesaaren lisäliikenne hoituisi luontevasti nelosen jatkeena.





> Ehdottelin käännöstä Telakkakadulta Tehtaankadulle vuosi sitten Helsingin kaupungin suunnittelijoille, mutta on kuulemma liian vähän tilaa.


Liikennesuunnitelmakuvissa on perinteisesti esitetty vaihdeyhteydet aika lailla alustavina. Viime vuosilta on esimerkkejä piirretyistä yhteyksistä, joita ei ole toteutettu, ja yhteyksistä, joita ei ole kuvissa ja jotka on kuitenkin toteutettu. Sikäli en näihin liikaa hirttäytyisi tässä vaiheessa. Toisaalta nämä liikennesuunnitelmakuvat on kyllä tehty poikkeuksellisen hyvin ja huolellisesti, mikä antaisi olettaa, että myös varayhteyksiä on mietitty.

Ahtaitahan nuo korttelikaupungin risteykset ovat, siitä ei pääse mihinkään. Ei mahdu on virkamieheltä lyhyt ja yksinkertainen vastaus silloin, kun tahtoo siirtyä vain asiassa eteenpäin. Oikeasti asia on tietysti monimutkaisempi.

Meillä on vielä tälläkin vuosituhannella toteutettu aivan liian ahtaita kääntymisiä ja pieniä kaarresäteitä tavallisille linjaraiteille. Joitain kaikkein ahtaimpia on saatu loivennettuakin, vaikkapa juuri Telakkakadun päätepysäkillä. Tätä taustaa vasten ymmärtää sen, ettei uusien ahtaiden kääntymisten suunnitteleminen ole kovin toivottavaa. Sikäli siis ei mahdu on siinä mielessä totta, että lisää pienen kaarresäteen kaarteita ei ole toivottavaa tehdä. Toisaalta on kuitenkin niin, että tapauskohtaisesti voi olla parempi tehdä ahdas kääntyminen kuin ei kääntymistä ollenkaan, ja toki Telakkakadulta etelästä pääsee Tehtaankadulle, jos niin halutaan, vähän jalkakäytävää viistäen. Jos Hernesaari tosiaan alkaa generoida niin paljon matkoja, että kutonen ei siellä yksin pärjää eikä sen matkustajamäärä pohjoisessa kasva, niin sitten tuota varmasti mietitään uudelleen.

Puhtaita varayhteyksiä ei taideta enää toteuttaa kovin mielellään. Pikemminkin niitä ollaan karsimassa, siitähän on täälläkin keskusteltu. HKL:ssä on pyöritelty numeroita ja saatu tulokseksi, että poikkeustilanteissa on halvempaa hyväksyä surkea matkustajapalvelu sen sijaan että yrittäisi varayhteyksien avulla tarjota edes jotain palvelua silloinkin, kun jokin rataosuus tippuu verkosta pois. Matkustajan näkökulmasta tällainen kehitys ei tietenkään ole toivottavaa, varsinkin kun syväuraiset vaihteet aikanaan mahdollistavat vaihdenopeuksien noston siten, että nykyinen hidastevaikutus jää käytännössä pois.




> Kympin jatkamista Pitäjänmäen ympyrään puoltaisi se, että muuten uudesta Ruskeasuon hallista pitäisi nähtävästi kiertää Pasila ympäri, että pääsee Kannelmäen päättärille tai sieltä pois...





> Kannattaa huomioida, että Kaareen ajetaan aina vain kaksisuuntavaunuilla. Jos kääntö Mansku-Tukholmankatu pohjoisen suunnasta ei onnistu, niin sitten vaunut vaihdetaan toiseen suuntaan ;-)


Kuvien mukaan Ruskeasuolta Kannelmäkeen pääsee Topeliuksenkadun kautta. Sinne olisi tulossa vaihteet, jotka teoriassa mahdollistaisivat vaikka Munkkiniemen ja Pikku Huopalahden välisen ratikkalinjan.

Tuollainen ajosuunnan vaihto keskellä vilkasta, useamman linjan käyttämää rataosaa voi toimia korkeintaan aamun ensimmäisille ja yön viimeisille lähdöille. Päiväsaikaan tuollainen, käytännössä useamman minuutin kestävä suunnanvaihto linjaraiteella ei tahdo onnistua ilman haittaa muulle liikenteelle. Vaikka Mannerheimintielläkin toivottavasti ratikoiden liikennöintiolosuhteita vielä parannetaan, niin eivät ne vaunut siellä tule sekunnintarkkuudella kulkemaan jatkossakaan.

----------


## ArtiZi

> Puhtaita varayhteyksiä ei taideta enää toteuttaa kovin mielellään. Pikemminkin niitä ollaan karsimassa, siitähän on täälläkin keskusteltu. HKL:ssä on pyöritelty numeroita ja saatu tulokseksi, että poikkeustilanteissa on halvempaa hyväksyä surkea matkustajapalvelu sen sijaan että yrittäisi varayhteyksien avulla tarjota edes jotain palvelua silloinkin, kun jokin rataosuus tippuu verkosta pois. Matkustajan näkökulmasta tällainen kehitys ei tietenkään ole toivottavaa, varsinkin kun syväuraiset vaihteet aikanaan mahdollistavat vaihdenopeuksien noston siten, että nykyinen hidastevaikutus jää käytännössä pois.


Syväuraisia vaihteita ei joka kohtaan voida tehdä. Vaihdegeometria on melko tarkka sen suhteen mihin niitä voidaan laittaa. Eikä syväurainen edes yksin anna mahdollisuutta nostaa nopeutta, vaan vaatii vaihdelukituksen toteuttamisen.

Helsingissä on historiallisena jäämistönä suuri määrä vaihteita, joita ei käytetä edes varayhteyksinä. Vaihteet ovat esim. varikoilla tai vain tilausajoliikenteen käytössä, jolloin niitä ei raitioliikenteen sujuvuuden kannalta ole perusteltua ylläpitää. Lisäksi on jotain vaihteita, jotka ovat varayhteytenä joskus käytössä, mutta aiheuttavat merkittävää haittaa normaalille linjaliikenteelle. Tällöin haittojen ja hyötyjen osalta painopiste on raitioliikenteen linjanopeuksien nostaminen.




> käytännössä useamman minuutin kestävä suunnanvaihto linjaraiteella ei tahdo onnistua ilman haittaa muulle liikenteelle.


Kyse oli tosiaan lähinnä hallivuorojen siirtämisestä varikolta linjalle, jossa kaksisuuntavaunuilla on erilaisia mahdollisuuksia kuin vanhemmilla vaunuilla.

----------


## Makke93

> Varmaan samasta syystä Fredan ja Bulevardin risteykseen ei tule lännen ja pohjoisen välille yhteyttä. Idän ja etelän välillähän siinä haukotaan jo reilusti jalkakäytävän puolelta.





> Kääntyyhän rata esimerkiksi Bulevardilta Fredallekin ja siinä on vähemmän tilaa, Telakkakadun silmukassakin on todella tiukat kaarresäteet.


Eli nykyinen käännös Fredrikinkadulle etelään on käännöksen sisemmänkin raiteen osalta kartasta mitattuna kaarresäteeltään 25m. Pursimiehenkadulta käännytään Telakkakadulle kulmasta katsoen ulommalta kaistalta ulommalle, Samoin Telakkakadulta Tehtaankadulle. Kummankin käännöksen kaarresäde on silti kartasta mitattuna lähellä 15m. Jos etelästä tehtäisiin käänös Tehtaankadulle niin 15 metrinkin kaarresäteella mennään rakennuksen läpi nykyisillä kaistoilla, ja tulevilla kaistoilla joudutaan Helsingin Kaupungin suunnittelijan mukaan jo ennen varsinaisen risteyksen alkua kaartamaan autokaistan yli. Bulevardin ja Fredrikinkadun risteyksessä käännös pohjoiseen olisi samalla tavoin kuin toinenkin käännös lohkaisemassa jalkakäytävää vasta sisemmän raiteen 25m kaarresäteellä.

----------


## Jusa

Minusta tämä Länsi-Helsingin ratikkasuunnitelma ei ole täydellinen ja loppuunsaakka mietitty koko kaupungin osalta. Onhan suuria uudistuksia tulossa samoihin aikoihin; Laajasalon jopa kolmen eri linjan lisäyksellä, samoin mitä nuo Kalasataman linjasto. Kaikki ne vaikuttavat nykylinjastoon.
Laajasalon linjastot tulevat käyttämään päätepisteineen nykyisiä silmukoita tai kaksisuuntaisina uusia kohteita ja ne eivät ole keskustan alueella vaan keskustasta ajetaan yli. 
Lähinnä haen tällä sitä ovatko Länsi-Helsingin linjojen 4 ja 10 suunnitelmat loppuun asti ajateltu vai jatkuvatko linjat keskustan yli uusiin linjoihin. 

Esimerkiksi tuo kauhuskenaario nelonen Eiranrantaan. Sehän voisi kääntyä Kampissa Simonkadulle ja ajaa aseman kautta Hakaniemeen ja sieltä Laajasaloon ja poru loppuisi siihen. Eiranrantaan löytyy kyllä muita linjoja.

----------


## petteri

> Eli nykyinen käännös Fredrikinkadulle etelään on käännöksen sisemmänkin raiteen osalta kartasta mitattuna kaarresäteeltään 25m. Pursimiehenkadulta käännytään Telakkakadulle kulmasta katsoen ulommalta kaistalta ulommalle, Samoin Telakkakadulta Tehtaankadulle. Kummankin käännöksen kaarresäde on silti kartasta mitattuna lähellä 15m. Jos etelästä tehtäisiin käänös Tehtaankadulle niin 15 metrinkin kaarresäteella mennään rakennuksen läpi nykyisillä kaistoilla, ja tulevilla kaistoilla joudutaan Helsingin Kaupungin suunnittelijan mukaan jo ennen varsinaisen risteyksen alkua kaartamaan autokaistan yli. Bulevardin ja Fredrikinkadun risteyksessä käännös pohjoiseen olisi samalla tavoin kuin toinenkin käännös lohkaisemassa jalkakäytävää vasta sisemmän raiteen 25m kaarresäteellä.


Tässä risteyksessäkö ei muka mahdu kaupunkisuunnittelijoiden mukaan kääntymään Tehtaankadulta etelään ilman että mennään talojen läpi? Lääniähän on vaikka kuinka paljon nyt kun vielä kuvassa näkyvä satamaradan kuilu on purettu pois ja tasattu. Toki katusuunnitelmaa olisi etelään menevän radan vuoksi pitänyt muuttaa, mutta tilaa on kyllä siihen ihan riittävästi.


http://tiny.cc/nb66bz

----------


## 339-DF

> Helsingin Kaupungin suunnittelijan mukaan


Joko olet puhunut väärän henkilön kanssa, tai sinua on höynäytetty.

Kyllä ne kaarteet sinne mahtuu, mutta eivät mitenkään ideaalisti. Kun niille ei nyt nähdä tarvetta, niin on helppo sanoa ei. Tuosta on turha nyt vääntää  jos joskus 2030 aletaan nähdä tuolle tarvetta, niin sitten se suunnitellaan ja toteutetaan esimerkiksi koukkauksin ja jokerivaloin.

----------


## moxu

Niin kauan kuin ratikkalinjastoa ollaan tunkemassa sellaisille kaduille, joilla on sallittua myös yksityisautoilu, ja oletettavissa myös, että vaunu joutuu jatkuvasti pysähtymään muuallakin kuin pysäkeillä, sen kutsuminen "pikaraitiotieksi" on kaikkien osapuolten pettämistä.
Näkisin mielelläni sen päivän, jona tässä suunnitelmassa (ja muutamissa muissakin osoitteissa Helsingin kantakaupungin alueella) käsiteltävät kadut olisi määritelty joukkoliikennekaduiksi, joilla ratikkakiskojen ohessa olisi samoilla kaistoilla myös bussien ajo-oikeus, ja keskellä pyörätie, eikä sitten muuta liikennettä. Harmi vain, että pyhien peltilehmien maan pääkaupungissa se ei ikinä toteudu, vaan odotettavissa saattaa olla nykyistäkin pahempia ruuhkasumppuja.

Linjaston numerointiin on vielä liian aikaista ottaa kantaa, mutta kuulostaisi omituiselta, jos sitä ei pantaisi kokonaan uusiksi. Se kauan sitten hukattu logiikka, joka nykynumeroinnilla kerrotaan joskus olleen, taitaisi olla viisainta kuopata ihan kaikissa muodoissaan, koska "oikeanlaiseksi" sitä ei kuitenkaan voi palauttaa.

----------


## Makke93

> Joko olet puhunut väärän henkilön kanssa, tai sinua on höynäytetty.
> 
> Kyllä ne kaarteet sinne mahtuu, mutta eivät mitenkään ideaalisti. Kun niille ei nyt nähdä tarvetta, niin on helppo sanoa ei. Tuosta on turha nyt vääntää  jos joskus 2030 aletaan nähdä tuolle tarvetta, niin sitten se suunnitellaan ja toteutetaan esimerkiksi koukkauksin ja jokerivaloin.


Joo, Sinne mahtuu minimikaarre, mutta 25m kanssa mennää jo ihan rakennuksen seinän vierestä. En tosin tiedä miksi tuohon pitäisi yrittää tunkea käännöstä pienillä kaarteilla, kun Bulevardin ja Frederikinkadun kulmaan saa 25m kaarteen, ilman mitään ihmeempiä järjestelyjä ja samoilla linjastohyödyillä. Itse asiassa reittillä Telakkakatu-Bulevardi-Frederikinkatu on puolet matkasta raitiotiekaistaa, kun taas Telakkakatu-Tehtaankatu-Frederikinkatu on koko matkan sekaliikennekaistaa.

 

Taisin muistaa muuten väärin, Helsingin Kaupungin edistaja sanoi vain että karteet eivät mahtuisi häiritsemättä autoliikennettä ja kaarteen alku ennen risteystä oli minun tulkintaani. Voi siis olla että kun halutaan vähintään 25m kaarteet, niin sitä ei voida tehdä ilman että ratalinjausta siirretään tuon risteyksen kohdalla lännemmäksi joka siis söisi autokaistaa.

----------


## Salomaa

Olen Moxun kanssa samaa mieltä. Ei sellainen mikään pikaraitiotie ole, joka henkilöautojen seassa kulkee. Mutta Moxu ei muistanut Hämeentietä, siitähän on tarkoitus tehdä joukkoliikennekatu. Toivottavasti joukkoliikennekatuja saadaan nopeasti lisää.

----------


## jiipeehoo

Manskulla ei autot paljon ratikkaa häiritse. Ennemminkin pysäkit ja toiset raitiovaunut. Silti on liikenne melko verkkaista.

----------


## petteri

> En tosin tiedä miksi tuohon pitäisi yrittää tunkea käännöstä pienillä kaarteilla, kun Bulevardin ja Frederikinkadun kulmaan saa 25m kaarteen, ilman mitään ihmeempiä järjestelyjä ja samoilla linjastohyödyillä. Itse asiassa reittillä Telakkakatu-Bulevardi-Frederikinkatu on puolet matkasta raitiotiekaistaa, kun taas Telakkakatu-Tehtaankatu-Frederikinkatu on koko matkan sekaliikennekaistaa.


Fredalla ja Tehtaankadulle ratikka kulkee asutuksen ja liiketoiminnan keskellä Telakkakadulla taas ollaan asutuksen laidalla. Ei Hernesaareen tule kovin paljon asukkaita ja liiketoimintaa Punavuoreen ja Ullanlinnaan verrattuna, joten linjoja pidä vain Hernesaaren matka-aikojen perusteella suunnitella. Yksi nopeampi ja yksi hitaampi linja lienee hyvä ratkaisu. Yöllä sitten kannattaisi liikennöidä vain Fredaa pitkin.

Asutuksen ja liiketoiminnan palvelun kannalta Freda ja Korkeavuorenkatu ovat parhaita pohjois-eteläsuuntaiset ratikkareitit etelässä, Telakkakatu on kohtuullinen, toki nopea reitti ja Eteläranta on aika vähän käytetty reitti.

----------


## j-lu

> Olen Moxun kanssa samaa mieltä. Ei sellainen mikään pikaraitiotie ole, joka henkilöautojen seassa kulkee.


Eihän tuon Topeliuksen-Fredan eaitiotien ole tarkoitustaan olla muuta kuin perinteistä katuratikkaa. Idea on, että Manskulle raivataan tilaa nopeammalle liikennöinnille. Siellä on ratikkaruuhkaa jo nykyisellään ja liikenteen nopeuttaminen siksi hyvin vaikeaa.

----------


## moxu

Saamme nähdä,  miten käy. Oma suhtautumiseni ihan kaikkeen ratikkaliikenteen kehittämiseen on skeptinen -mikä on sääli, koska mielelläni esiintyisin raitiovaunujen puolustajana. Nykyaikaisten vaunujen tunkeminen hevosratikoille suunniteltuun verkkoon vain ei täytä tuota ideaalia. Manskukaan ei pikaraitiotieksi muutu, vaikka vaunuja kuinka sellaisiksi väitettäisiin. Hämeentiestä pelkään pahoin samaa, vaikka keskeneräistä ei saakaan arvostella.

Mutta päätös Katajanokan terminaalin peruskorjauksesta tarkoittaa sitä, että sen ja Länsiterminaalin välille on syytä luoda erityisesti laivamatkustajia palveleva linja, olkoon sitten numeroltaan vaikka 5, ja ajettakoon lähinnä Nr1+- ja Nr2+-sarjojen vaunuilla, joissa sentään on jonkin verran tilaa kantamuksillekin. Reitti siis Länsiterminaali-Kamppi-Steissi-Mikonkatu-Aleksi-Skattan terminaali.

----------


## Makke93

> Saamme nähdä,  miten käy. Oma suhtautumiseni ihan kaikkeen ratikkaliikenteen kehittämiseen on skeptinen -mikä on sääli, koska mielelläni esiintyisin raitiovaunujen puolustajana. Nykyaikaisten vaunujen tunkeminen hevosratikoille suunniteltuun verkkoon vain ei täytä tuota ideaalia. Manskukaan ei pikaraitiotieksi muutu, vaikka vaunuja kuinka sellaisiksi väitettäisiin. Hämeentiestä pelkään pahoin samaa, vaikka keskeneräistä ei saakaan arvostella.


Eihän hevosratikoille ollut tehty nykyisistä osuuksista kuin Kaivopuisto-Alexanterinkatu-Manneheimintie-Töölön Halli ja Pitkäsilta-Hämeentie-Kurvi, jotka on sittemmin muutettu kaksisuuntaiseksi ja Mannerheimintien tapauksessa linjausta muutettu tien keskelle. Eikä Manskuakaan olla pelkällä puheella pikaraitiotieksi muuttamassa, vaan tulee täysetuudet liikennevaloihin ja pysäkkien paikkoja ollaan siirtämässä joissain kohtaa.  




> Mutta päätös Katajanokan terminaalin peruskorjauksesta tarkoittaa sitä, että sen ja Länsiterminaalin välille on syytä luoda erityisesti laivamatkustajia palveleva linja, olkoon sitten numeroltaan vaikka 5, ja ajettakoon lähinnä Nr1+- ja Nr2+-sarjojen vaunuilla, joissa sentään on jonkin verran tilaa kantamuksillekin. Reitti siis Länsiterminaali-Kamppi-Steissi-Mikonkatu-Aleksi-Skattan terminaali.


Tästä on puhuttu aikaisemmin jo. Ei ole mitään järkeä ajaa linjaa terminaalilta terminaalille, kun laivojen saapumisajat ovat näiden kesken erilaiset, eli toinen pää linjasta olisi osan ajasta käyttämättömänä. Laivamatkustajat ovat muutenkin hyvin harvoin, sanoisin jopa ei koskaan, matkalla terminaalista terminaaliin, niin suoran linjan tarjoaminen näiden välille ei edes palvele matkustajien liikkumista vaan paljon useampi hyötyy satamalinjasta jonka toinen pää kulkee muualle kaupunkiin.



Olin aikaisemmin ehdottanut (ja kai joku muukin oli täällä minua ennen), että 7 voitaisiin jatkaa Meilahdesta Huopalahdentietä Huopalahden asemalle uuden radan myötä. Ja sen olisi voinut kääntää ennen Ilkantietä silmukassa, jota oli ehdotettu Kantakaupungin raitioteiden kehittämisselvityksessä. Mutta nyt tuon saarimallisen Munkkiniemi-nimisen pysäkin myötä ei nykyisiä yksisuuntaisia oikeaovisia vaunuja voida ajaa Munkkiniemen aukiolta pohjoiseen vaikka tehtäisiin kääntösilmukoita. Vähän tyhmää kun loput pysäkit ovat radan ulkopuolella ainakin Haagan silmukkaan asti, ja Valimoa lukuun ottamatta Kaupintielle asti, mutta kuyseessä on ilmeisesti tilanpuute Munnkiniemen kohdalla.

Saa nyt tosin ensin nähdä kuinka kauan 7 ajetaan edes Meilahteen, kun 10min välein kulkeva perus-Artic tuskin riittää Pasila-Meilahti välille, vaan sinne saattaa mennä heti Kalasataman valmistuttua 35-metrisellä kalustolla ajettava linja, mikäli linjan on tarkoitus jatkaa Yliskylään sillan valmistuttua. Mutta ainakin Munkkivuoren läpi kulkevalle kantakaupunkilinjalle tuon mallinen pysäkki on nyt niitti.

----------


## Minä vain

> Laivamatkustajat ovat muutenkin hyvin harvoin, sanoisin jopa ei koskaan, matkalla terminaalista terminaaliin, niin suoran linjan tarjoaminen näiden välille ei edes palvele matkustajien liikkumista vaan paljon useampi hyötyy satamalinjasta jonka toinen pää kulkee muualle kaupunkiin.


Aivan. Reitit ja laivojen käyttämät terminaalit on sellaiset, että minun on vaikea kuvitella terminaalien välillä menevän matkustajia. Transit-liikennettä on varmaan lähinnä silloin kun halutaan matkustaa Tallinnan ja Tukholman välillä käyttämättä Tallinkin Tallinnan ja Tukholman välistä laivaa, mutta en usko että tällainen liikenne perustelee raitiolinjaa Katajanokan ja Länsiterminaalin välille. Terminaalien välillä seilaa myös paljon eksyneitä turisteja, mutta en usko niitä nyt kuitenkaan niin paljoa olevan, että oma raitiolinja olisi perusteltua.




> Olin aikaisemmin ehdottanut (ja kai joku muukin oli täällä minua ennen), että 7 voitaisiin jatkaa Meilahdesta Huopalahdentietä Huopalahden asemalle uuden radan myötä.


Olen myös itse ihmetellyt sitä, miksi jotain linjoista 3, 4, 7 ja 10 ei jatketa Huopalahden asemalle, joista 7 on helpoin jatkaa. Tuo on kuitenkin niin ilmeinen kehityskohde ja yhteyksien parantuminen rantaradan asemilta niin roima.

----------


## petteri

> Olen myös itse ihmetellyt sitä, miksi jotain linjoista 3, 4, 7 ja 10 ei jatketa Huopalahden asemalle, joista 7 on helpoin jatkaa. Tuo on kuitenkin niin ilmeinen kehityskohde ja yhteyksien parantuminen rantaradan asemilta niin roima.


Rantaradalta voidaan saada yhteydet Vihdintien ratikkaan myös tekemällä Vihdintieltä Valimon laitureille sisäänkäynti, laiturit ovat jo nyt aika lähellä Vihdintietä, niitä voinee vähän jatkaa Vihdintielle päin ja junat voidaan pysäyttää jatkossa tähän päähän Valimon asemaa. Toki samalla A-junien lisäksi E-junat pitäisi saada pysähtymään Valimossa, joka vaatinee Espoon kaupunkirataa.

----------


## mv

Valimosta ollaan suunnittelemassa vaihtoterminaalia pikaratikka/juna/bussi. Leppävaaran tapaan sillalta pitäisi tulla suora käynti laituritasolle.
Vihdintien ja Huopalahdentien bulevardikaupunki, kaavarunko

----------


## moxu

> Tästä on puhuttu aikaisemmin jo. Ei ole mitään järkeä ajaa linjaa terminaalilta terminaalille, kun laivojen saapumisajat ovat näiden kesken erilaiset, eli toinen pää linjasta olisi osan ajasta käyttämättömänä. Laivamatkustajat ovat muutenkin hyvin harvoin, sanoisin jopa ei koskaan, matkalla terminaalista terminaaliin, niin suoran linjan tarjoaminen näiden välille ei edes palvele matkustajien liikkumista vaan paljon useampi hyötyy satamalinjasta jonka toinen pää kulkee muualle kaupunkiin.


Taas vaihteeksi halutaan ymmärtää selkeä asia väärin. Suotakoon se, koska sillähän keskustelua saadaan aikaan.
Tietenkään kukaan ei yritäkään väittää samojen asiakkaiden kulkevan terminaalilta toiselle. Marginaalisia ovat nekin, jotka kaipaavat kyytiä Tove Janssonin puiston ja Länsilinkin välillä. Mutta väännetään tämä nyt raitiokiskosta...
Articit ovat satamavaunuina surkeita. Ne tulevat täyteen alta aikayksikön, eikä tavaroille ole tilaa missään. Niistä on myös ilmeisen hankala ruveta poistamaan penkkejä tavarahyllyjen tieltä. Vanhoissa jatkonivelissä näitä ongelmia ei ole -käytävä on jo valmiiksi siedettävän levyinen, koska vasemmalle ei ole tungettu ylimääräistä penkkiä, ja muutaman tuolin heivaaminen tavarahyllyjen tieltä ei sekään varmasti olisi mahdotonta. Tällaisin säädöin varustettua vaunua tuskin kannattaisi muualle kuin satamalinjoille edes sijoittaa, samalla ne voitaisiin teipata varustamojen mainosväreihin (ja sisällyttää matka tällä linjalla laivalippujen hintoihin, jotta turhilta lippukontrolleilta ja -ostamisilta pystyttäisiin välttymään ja liikenne saamaan mahdollisimman jouhevaksi).
Tallinkin ja Eckerön vuorotiheys Länsiterminaali 2:ssa lienee jo aika lailla tapissa. Ainoa muutos, joka siellä voi tapahtua, olisi Europan siirtyminen samaan terminaaliin pikalauttojen kanssa, eikä missään ole sanottu, että niinkään olisi käymässä.
Emme voi vielä tietää, millaiseksi Vikingin aikataulut jatkossa kehittyvät. On selvää, että nykyisestä ne muuttuvat; XPRS:n myöhäislähtö Tallinnasta saattaa tulla ohjelmaan muinakin iltoina kuin sunnuntaina ja varmasti kulkemiset säädellään siten, että saman tunnin sisään ei useampaa laivaa ole lähdössä mihinkään. On myös hyvin vahvasti oletettavissa, että joku Vikingin nykyisistä Ruotsinlaivoista tulee Gloryn valmistuttua siirtymään Helsingin ja Tallinnan välille, joten viikonpäivästä riippuen Skattan kärjestäkin voi yhtäkkiä olla 4-6 lähtöä ja saapumista aamuvarhaisesta iltamyöhään. 

Tietenkin terminaaliratikat voidaan pitää myös kahtena erillisenä linjana, siis nykyisenkaltaisena femmana ja vaikka 7T:nä (Länsiterminaali-Snellu-Aleksi-Mikonkatu-Länsiterminaali), jotka molemmat sitten tukkisivat Mikonkatua, kun yhdistetty linja pystyisi hoitamaan keskustan ohittamisen ja pokan vaihdon steissillä paljon vähemmällä riesalla. Länsiterminaalin yhteydenpitäjänä pelkkä seiska olisi katastrofi. Toinen linja tarvitaan, ja jos se olisi laivamatkustajien etuja ajatellen luotu, saattaisi siitä tulla paitsi käytetty, myös pidetty.

----------


## mv

> Tietenkin terminaaliratikat voidaan pitää myös kahtena erillisenä linjana, siis nykyisenkaltaisena femmana ja vaikka 7T:nä (Länsiterminaali-Snellu-Aleksi-Mikonkatu-Länsiterminaali), jotka molemmat sitten tukkisivat Mikonkatua, kun yhdistetty linja pystyisi hoitamaan keskustan ohittamisen ja pokan vaihdon steissillä paljon vähemmällä riesalla. Länsiterminaalin yhteydenpitäjänä pelkkä seiska olisi katastrofi. Toinen linja tarvitaan, ja jos se olisi laivamatkustajien etuja ajatellen luotu, saattaisi siitä tulla paitsi käytetty, myös pidetty.


Kaupunki tilasi juuri Atlantinsillan kiskotuksineen. Kunhan se valmistuu, ollaan paljon lähempänä "lopullista" tilannetta, jolloin Länsiterminaalia palvelee kolme linjaa. Jos olen oikein ymmärtänyt tuo Bunkkerin kääntö valmistuu viimeisenä, mutta mikään ei estä ajamasta tuota ympyrää eri suuntiin 7:lla ja 9:llä jo ennen sitä, 8 siirtyy Bunkkerille sitten kun se kääntöpaikka valmistuu.


Kuva täältä, sivun viimeinen linkki.

----------


## 339-DF

Lopputilanne on kuvan mukainen, mutta ensin valmistuu Atlantinkadun rata ilman silmukoita. Siinä vaiheessa 7 ja 9 yhdistetään Jätkässä. Sitten saadaan Bunkkerin silmukka, jolloin 8 viedään sinne. Lopuksi vielä Kanariankadun silmukka, jolloin ollaan tuossa kartan tilanteessa, mutta siihen mennee vielä puoli vuosikymmentä.

Yhdistetty 7 ja 9 tarjoaa kuitenkin keskustayhteyden molempiin suuntiin, eli jos haluaa välttää ruuhkat, niin menee odottelemaan toisen suunnan pysäkille ja kiertää Välimerenkadun kautta. Ei siinä monta minuuttia ylimääräistä mene.

----------


## moxu

Ei varmaan menekään, mutta 7-8-9-linjojen vaunut lienevät kapeakäytäväisiä Articeja, joihin on tavaroiden kanssa aika työlästä ahtautua. Siksi erillinen terminaalilinja matkatavarahyllyköin varustetuin vaunuin olisi mielekäs. Varmasti tarjonnan lisääminen saa matkustajien kulkemisessa aikaan hajontaa.
Jos satamalinjoille haluttaisiin välttämättä muualle kaupunkiin johtavien reittien toinen pää, voisi noiden pikaraitioteiden päättärit panna terminaalipysäkeille. Tämä varmasti toimisi sekä Länsiterminaalilla että Skattalla. Pikavaunuthan lienevät tilavuudeltaan nykyisiä kookkaampia, ja niihin kaiketi tulee myös ovet molemmille puolille ja ohjaamot molempiin päätyihin, joten ne eivät kääntyäkseen tarvitse lenkkiä (ei sillä, etteikö sellaista nykyään olisi, mutta se ei olisi mkään välttämättömyys).

----------


## Max

> Ei varmaan menekään, mutta 7-8-9-linjojen vaunut lienevät kapeakäytäväisiä Articeja, joihin on tavaroiden kanssa aika työlästä ahtautua. Siksi erillinen terminaalilinja matkatavarahyllyköin varustetuin vaunuin olisi mielekäs. Varmasti tarjonnan lisääminen saa matkustajien kulkemisessa aikaan hajontaa.


Toisaalta kai tuo terminaaliratikka voisi ajaa esim. reittiä Länsiterminaali - Linjat, niin saisi sinnekin jotain liikennettä  :Wink:

----------


## Makke93

> Ei varmaan menekään, mutta 7-8-9-linjojen vaunut lienevät kapeakäytäväisiä Articeja.


Articit painottuvat linjoille 4 ja 10, kun niillä on kapasiteetti/ketjuuntumisongelmia. Muilla linjoilla on vaihdellen kumpaakin, paitsi 2-3-7 -ydistelmälinjalla, joka on hyvin välipalapainotteinen ja 5:lla jota ajetaan lähes täysin nivelillä. Tiedä sitten mikä on 7 tilanne kun se saadaan irti 2-3:sta, mutta luulisi että Länsiterminaalin ensisijaisena linjana sinne tulee kokomatalia Aricceja, joiden laskennallinen kapasiteetti on suurempi, huolimatta käytävien ahtaudesta.




> Toisaalta kai tuo terminaaliratikka voisi ajaa esim. reittiä Länsiterminaali - Linjat, niin saisi sinnekin jotain liikennettä


Johan siellä on ollut liikennettä parina edellisenä vappuna  :Biggrin:

----------


## Salomaa

> Ei varmaan menekään, mutta 7-8-9-linjojen vaunut lienevät kapeakäytäväisiä Articeja, joihin on tavaroiden kanssa aika työlästä ahtautua. Siksi erillinen terminaalilinja matkatavarahyllyköin varustetuin vaunuin olisi mielekäs. Varmasti tarjonnan lisääminen saa matkustajien kulkemisessa aikaan hajontaa.
> Jos satamalinjoille haluttaisiin välttämättä muualle kaupunkiin johtavien reittien toinen pää, voisi noiden pikaraitioteiden päättärit panna terminaalipysäkeille. Tämä varmasti toimisi sekä Länsiterminaalilla että Skattalla. Pikavaunuthan lienevät tilavuudeltaan nykyisiä kookkaampia, ja niihin kaiketi tulee myös ovet molemmille puolille ja ohjaamot molempiin päätyihin, joten ne eivät kääntyäkseen tarvitse lenkkiä (ei sillä, etteikö sellaista nykyään olisi, mutta se ei olisi mkään välttämättömyys).


Olen tullut sieltä Articilla lukuisia kertoja eikä ole mikään ongelma. Kokenut matkaaja ei tunge itseään ensimmäiseen vaunuun terminaalista saapumisen jälkeen eikä oikeastaan vielä toiseenkaan. Kun varaa itselleen tupakin mittaisen tauon terminaalin ulkopuolella ja tarkkailee vaunuun meneviä matkustajamääriä, niin Articilla matkustaa ihan mukavasti viinojen ja kaljojen kanssa rautatieasemalle ja sen jälkeen on hyvin väljää.

Jos haluaa väljästi matkustaa, niin ottaa suosiolla pienen mutkan lisää menee vaunuun 6T

----------


## tohpeeri

> Olen tullut sieltä Articilla lukuisia kertoja eikä ole mikään ongelma. Kokenut matkaaja ei tunge itseään ensimmäiseen vaunuun terminaalista saapumisen jälkeen eikä oikeastaan vielä toiseenkaan. Kun varaa itselleen tupakin mittaisen tauon terminaalin ulkopuolella ja tarkkailee vaunuun meneviä matkustajamääriä, niin Articilla matkustaa ihan mukavasti viinojen ja kaljojen kanssa rautatieasemalle ja sen jälkeen on hyvin väljää.
> 
> Jos haluaa väljästi matkustaa, niin ottaa suosiolla pienen mutkan lisää menee vaunuun 6T


Näin teen minäkin. Joskus tuntuu, etteivät ainakaan turistit uskalla matkustaa 6T:llä vaikkei se paljon hitaampi olekaan.

----------


## Makke93

Kaupunkiympäristölautakunta käsittelee ensi viikolla yleissuunnitelman liikenteellisiä periaatteita. (Linkitän pöytäkirjalistaan kun itse esityslistan linkki vanhenee kuitenkin parissa päivässä https://www.hel.fi/helsinki/fi/kaupu...to-poytakirjat)

Mukana on myös päivitetty yleissuunnitelman kartta, jossa Munkkiniemen pysäkki on muutettu saarimallisesta sivupysäkeiksi ja sitä on siirretty korttelin pohjoisemmaksi. Saarimallinen pysäkkihän olisi estänyt yksisuuntaisten tai ainakin vaunujen, joissa on ovet vain yhdellä puolella ajamisen Munkkiniemestä pohjoisemmaksi, esimerkiksi Munkkivuoren läpi Taliin tai jatkamasta jotain linjaa Huopalahden asemalle, vaikka sinne tehtäisiin silmukka.

Itse liikenteelliset periaatteet -kalvoissa esitetään sekä Vihdiniten linjan että uuden nelosen vuoroväliksi 6min. Vihdintien linjan keskinopeus olisi 20km/h, mikä on kilometrin tunnissa alempi kuin aikaisemmin MAL -aineistoissa. Kalvojen Bussi-ja ratikkalinjastot on tehty vain kustannusten arvioitia varten, eikä pikaratikkalinjalle ole annettu vielä numeroa. 

Olennaisimmat asiat olivat minusta tuossa ja nyt rupean jauhamaan kapasiteeteista. Kalvoissa on vaihtoehtojen kuormitukset mallinnettu HELMET 3.0:lla vuodelle 2030. Kuormitusten yhteydessä varoitetaan, että linja 4 kuormittuu enemmän kuin pikaraitiolinja koska se kulkee lähempää alueiden painopisteitä. Malli on myöskin tehty olettamuksella että ruuhkamaksut on otettu käyttöön mikä lisää kuormitusta entisestään. Toisaalta HELMET 3.0 antaa kantakaupungin raitiolinjoille nykytilanteessa todellisuutta alemman kuormituksen, ja syyksi annetaan että niillä tehdään paljon lyhyitä matkoja, joita malli aliarvioi. Sama pätee siis ainakin uuteen neloseen.

Pikaraitiolinjan suurin kuorma on 1530, mikä on aika tasan mihin 34m vaunuilla päästään. 4:n suurin kuorma on kuitenkin iltahuipputuntina 1750 matkustajaa. Se on vajaa 500 matkustajaa enemmän kuin mitä Articilla voi kuljettaa 6min vuorovälillä. Huippukuormitusta on vain pari pysäkinväliä Kampista pohjoiseen, mutta linjan kuormitus on yli 1400 Nordenskjöldinkadun risteykseen asti, jonka kuljettamiseen tarvittaisiiin 5min vuoroväli. Jostain syystä 4:n näyttäisi keräävän lähes koko kuormituksensa Töölöstä, eikä Meilahden klinikoiden ja Tukholmankadun välillä ole kuin 300 matkustajaa tunnissa, mikä varmaan on merkki jostain virheestä.

Mallissa huomattavaa on myöskin kuinka paksu Jokerin kuormitusviiva on. Muiden linjojen kuormituksilla ei ole kartoissa lukuja mutta ne voi karkeasti mitata vertaamalla paksuutta Vihdintien linjaan ja uuteen 4:een. Jokerilla näyttäisi olevan Vihdintien läheisyydessä jopa 4000 matkustajan kuormitus itään. Se tarkottaisi joko alle 2,5 minuutin vuoroväliä 34 metrisillä vaunuilla tai moniajoa yli 70-metrisillä raitiojunilla suunnitellulla vuorovälillä. Kantakaupungin linjoilla näyttäisi olevan myöskin monessa kohtaa suunnitellun linjaston ylittäviä kuormituksia, esimerkiksi 7:lla ja 9:llä Ruoholahdenkadulla, 8:lla Crusellinsillalla ja 2:lla Eteläsatamassa.

----------


## Salomaa

Mites käy kun Munkkiniemen ylempi luokka ei pääse suoraan Stockmannille 4:llä, johan he nyt kirjoittelevat että eivät vaihdosta pidä. Stockmanin herrat suhmuroi kaupungin herrojen kanssa että tavaratalon myynti laskee edelleen. Sitten golf-kentillä ja Vapaamuurareissa pohjustetaan että 4 säilyy. 

Onko sitten niin että 4:ää ei lopeteta kun määrätyt piirit eivät halua vai suunnitellaanko kaupunkia yleisen edun pohjalta.

----------


## canis lupus

> Mites käy kun Munkkiniemen ylempi luokka ei pääse suoraan Stockmannille 4:llä


Kuka ikinä mieltääkään itsensä ylemmäksi luokaksi ja matkustaa ratikalla ei ole sitä. Yläluokka menee autolla ja oikein ajaa autoilun ja pysäköinnin hinnankorotuksia jotta voivat sitten kruisailla tyhjillä kaduilla eikä köyhät duunarit ole tukkimassa heidän tietään

----------


## Ketorin

> Mukana on myös päivitetty yleissuunnitelman kartta, jossa Munkkiniemen pysäkki on muutettu saarimallisesta sivupysäkeiksi ja sitä on siirretty korttelin pohjoisemmaksi. Saarimallinen pysäkkihän olisi estänyt yksisuuntaisten tai ainakin vaunujen, joissa on ovet vain yhdellä puolella ajamisen Munkkiniemestä pohjoisemmaksi, esimerkiksi Munkkivuoren läpi Taliin tai jatkamasta jotain linjaa Huopalahden asemalle, vaikka sinne tehtäisiin silmukka.


Tutkinpa muuten raidejokerin katusuunnitelman, ja jos en väärin tulkinnut, niin ainoa keskilaituripysäkki raidejokerilla on Keilaniemessä. Sinänsä mielenkiintoista, miten Länsi-Helsingin raitiotie sitoutuu vahvasti kaksisuuntaisuuteen lukuisilla keskilaituripysäkeillään siinä missä raidejokerilla on havaittavissa selvä varaus liikennöidä linjaa tulevaisuudessa kantakaupunkityyppisillä 1-suuntavaunuilla.

----------


## Makke93

> Tutkinpa muuten raidejokerin katusuunnitelman, ja jos en väärin tulkinnut, niin ainoa keskilaituripysäkki raidejokerilla on Keilaniemessä. Sinänsä mielenkiintoista, miten Länsi-Helsingin raitiotie sitoutuu vahvasti kaksisuuntaisuuteen lukuisilla keskilaituripysäkeillään siinä missä raidejokerilla on havaittavissa selvä varaus liikennöidä linjaa tulevaisuudessa kantakaupunkityyppisillä 1-suuntavaunuilla.


Niin, nyt kun Munkkiniemen pysäkki on perinteinen, saarimallisia on enää jäljellä 3. Valimo, P-haagan Asema ja Näyttelijäntie. Näistä kaksi ensimmäistä näyttäisivät olevan ihan järkeviä ratkaisuja. Valimon pysäkilta tulee hissi ja portaat suoraan laiturille ja ilmeisesti on yritetty välttää neljännen hissin rakentamista ja kadunylityksiä tekemällä keskipysäkki. Ja säästää näköjään suojateistäkin, kun niitäkään ei ole pysäkin läheisyydessä.

Pohjois-Haagassa taas ei näytä olevan yhtään enempää leveyttä kadussa laitapysäkkejä varten. Eikä sitä kannata lähteä siirtelemäänkän, kuten Munkkiniemen kanssa tehtiin,  kun sen pitäisi toimia nimenomaan vaihtopysäkkinä junaan, eikä sataan metriin kummallakaan puolella ole sen enempää tilaa. 

Näyttelijäntien pysäkillä näyttäisi kuitenkin olevan hyvin tilaa, jos viherkaista pysäkin vieressä poistetaan.

----------


## 339-DF

Jokerilla on muistaakseni myös Pitäjänmäentiellä Pajamäen pysäkki keskilaiturillinen. Se on ratkaisuna sikäli vähän hassu, että juuri tuolle pysäkille asti voisi olla jatkossa tarvetta ajaa keskustaratikoilla, jos esimerkiksi ajatellaan Pasilan tason poikittaisliikenteen tulevaisuutta. Itse varautuisin siihen, että Pasilasta tuleva linja (nyt 7) ei suinkaan päättyisi Rusinapuistoon, vaan voisi jatkua esimerkiksi Munkkivuoreen tai Pitäjänmäen/Pajamäen alueelle.

Se on oikein mainiota, että Huopalahdentie saatiin hoidettua kuntoon.




> Kuka ikinä mieltääkään itsensä ylemmäksi luokaksi ja matkustaa ratikalla ei ole sitä. Yläluokka menee autolla ja oikein ajaa autoilun ja pysäköinnin hinnankorotuksia jotta voivat sitten kruisailla tyhjillä kaduilla eikä köyhät duunarit ole tukkimassa heidän tietään


Vuosikymmeniä Munkkiniemessä asuneena sanoisin, että nelosen ratikka muodostaa eräänlaisen poikkeuksen tuohon yllä kuvaamaasi "pääsääntöön". Jos nelosen ratikan 25 vuotta täyttäneiden matkustajien tulotasoa ja ammatteja tarkasteltaisiin vaikkapa Munkkiniemen sillan kohdalla, niin tulos olisi todennäköisesti aikamoisen poikkeava vastaaviin vertailuihin muualla kaupungissa. Se johtuu tietysti siitä, että nelonen on yhä edelleen Helsingin joukkoliikennelinjastossa poikkeuksellisen laadukas ja kilpailukykyinen: tiheät vuorovälit, laajat liikennöintiajat, suora reitti, matka-aika varsinkin ovelta ovelle kilpailukykyinen auton kanssa, keskustassa saavutettavuus erinomainen (reitti Manskua ja Aleksia kattaa oikeastaan koko ydinkeskustan).

Kun sitten taas mennään vaikkapa Haukilahteen, joka taitaa nauttia hiukan samantyyppisestä hyvin toimeentulevan väen alueen maineesta, niin siellä suhtautuminen joukkoliikenteeseen varmaan on aika lailla erilainen kuin Munkkiniemessä, ja enemmän Suden kuvaaman kaltainen.

----------


## Hape

Daniel, vanha sanaparsi sanoo että 'vanha raha kulkee raitiovaunulla, uusi  urheiluautolla'... Munkassa asuu väkeä joka on perinyt omaisuutta, jo useammassa sulupolvessa. Haukilahtelaisissa on huomattavasti nuorempaa varallisuutta omaavia.

----------


## Jusa

Ympäristölautakunta hyväksyi kokouksessaan 21.1.2020 suunnitelman rakentaa pikaraitiotien Kannelmäestä Haagan ympyrän (jokeri) kautta Munkkiniemeen ja siitä keskustaan. Vaatii myös Tukholmankadun ja Fredan kiskot. Linjastomuutoksista eivät päättäneet.

----------


## Makke93

Tää ei ollu vielä rakentamispäätös vaan vain liikenteellisten periaatteiden hyväksyminen. Varsinainen päätös tulee kai vasta kun yleissuunnitelma on ensin valmistumisen jälkeen hyväksytty KYLKissä ja sitten vielä valtuustossa. 


Muistanko muuten väärin, vai eikö aikaisemmissa valmisteluvaiheissa ollut puhetta, että Topeliuksenkatu rakennettaisiin jo aikaisemmin, jotta ratikat voivat ajaa sen kautta sillä aikaa kun Mannerheimintie perusparannetaan Vihdintien bulevardiratikkaa varten? Nyt ei näytä olevan yleissuunnitelman matskuissa mitään Mannerheimintiestä lukuunottamatta Kolmikulman silmukkaa tai mitään aikataulun vaiheistamisesta.

----------


## Jusa

Nyt on ilmeisesti pohdinnassa linjastovaihtoehto missä ykkönen ja nelonen vaihtaisivat loppupäätä. Ykkönen kulkisi edelleenkiin Töölön suunnasta Eiraan mutta Fredan kautta ja näin Neloselle vapautuisi Arkadiakadun reitti keskustaan ja Skatalle. Tämän Munkkalaisetkin hyväksyisivät ja Töölöläisetkin pääsivät edelleen keskustaan.

----------


## 8.6

Eli ei tuli edelleenkään suoraa yhteyttä Meilahdesta ja Taka-Töölöstä Kamppiin ja Eiraan, vain munkkiniemeläisten vuoksi. Sehän on suosittu bussireitti nykyisin. Lisähaittana ykkönen ei kulkisi enää ydinkeskustaan. Alkuperäinen suunnitelma oli parempi.

----------


## 339-DF

> Nyt on ilmeisesti pohdinnassa linjastovaihtoehto missä ykkönen ja nelonen vaihtaisivat loppupäätä. Ykkönen kulkisi edelleenkiin Töölön suunnasta Eiraan mutta Fredan kautta ja näin Neloselle vapautuisi Arkadiakadun reitti keskustaan ja Skatalle. Tämän Munkkalaisetkin hyväksyisivät ja Töölöläisetkin pääsivät edelleen keskustaan.


Tämähän kuulostaa hyvältä. Jospa se lusikka nyt sitten otetaan kauniiseen käteen pienen painostuksen jälkeen.

Tuossa kuviossa tosin ykkönen ei yksin riitä Kampin ja Eiran välille, eli varmaankin sinne tarvitaan toinenkin linja.

----------


## Makke93

> Nyt on ilmeisesti pohdinnassa linjastovaihtoehto missä ykkönen ja nelonen vaihtaisivat loppupäätä. Ykkönen kulkisi edelleenkiin Töölön suunnasta Eiraan mutta Fredan kautta ja näin Neloselle vapautuisi Arkadiakadun reitti keskustaan ja Skatalle. Tämän Munkkalaisetkin hyväksyisivät ja Töölöläisetkin pääsivät edelleen keskustaan.





> Tämähän kuulostaa hyvältä. Jospa se lusikka nyt sitten otetaan kauniiseen käteen pienen painostuksen jälkeen.


Jos toi Jusan viestin perustuu Liikenteellisten periaatteiden yhteydessä oleviin vaihtoehtoihin, niin en kiinnittäis niihin mitään huomiota. Ne on siellä vain, jotta voivat sanoa, että on harkittu. 

Myöskin Töölöstä pääsisi keskustaan joka tapauksessa kun Linjan 2 reitti ei muutu kuin Taka-Töölän osalta. Se Nelosen viemisessä Arkadiankadun kautta Katajanokalle onkin huonoa että Aleksanterinkadulta kulkisi useampi linja samaan suuntaan Runeberginkadulle kun taas 10 Katajanokalle vaihtoehdossa pääsisi sekä Runebergin/Topeliuksenkadun varteen ja Mannerheimintielle Töölössä.




> Tuossa kuviossa tosin ykkönen ei yksin riitä Kampin ja Eiran välille, eli varmaankin sinne tarvitaan toinenkin linja.


Se on myöskin ongelma, mistä toisen linjan toisi Runeberginkadulta Kampin läpi Eiraan. Helsinginkadulta päin se toisi ylitarjonnan 8 ja 1 lisäksi. Samoin 6min välein kulkevan 4 kanssa Tukholmankadun ja Nordensköldinkadun välille. 4 vuorovälin harventaminen taas tarkottaisi toisen linjan tarvetta Merisotilaantorille. Pasilasta 2 kanssa saattaisi olla yksi vaihtoehto, mutta paljon hyödyllisempi apulinja 2:lle Pasilasta olisi linja joka jatkaa Caloniuksenkatua Salmisaareen tuoden suoran linjan Ruoholahden ja Pasilan vällille.

----------


## 339-DF

Mä olen ajatellut tähän sellaista ratkaisua, että 1 ja 2 kulkisivat Eiraan, jolloin saataisiin 5 min vuoroväli TöölöKamppiEira -välille, ja jompikumpi voi jatkaa sitten Hernesaareen, kun siellä alkaa olla väkeä tarpeeksi.

Kymppi Skattalle, kuten Kympissä on ajateltu, ja nelonen Arkadiankatua Aleksille ja Olympiaterminaalille jatkuen kolmosena.

Tässä vaan on kysymysmerkkinä se, riittääkö neloselle 10 min vuoroväli tilanteessa, jossa se palvelee Taka-Töölön yhdessä kakkosen kanssa. Jos ei riitä, niin sitten palaa rahaa, jos joka toinen nelonen käännetään Kauppatorilla ja joka toinen jatkaa Olympiaterminaalille.

----------


## Makke93

> Mä olen ajatellut tähän sellaista ratkaisua, että 1 ja 2 kulkisivat Eiraan, jolloin saataisiin 5 min vuoroväli TöölöKamppiEira -välille, ja jompikumpi voi jatkaa sitten Hernesaareen, kun siellä alkaa olla väkeä tarpeeksi.
> 
> Kymppi Skattalle, kuten Kympissä on ajateltu, ja nelonen Arkadiankatua Aleksille ja Olympiaterminaalille jatkuen kolmosena.
> 
> Tässä vaan on kysymysmerkkinä se, riittääkö neloselle 10 min vuoroväli tilanteessa, jossa se palvelee Taka-Töölön yhdessä kakkosen kanssa. Jos ei riitä, niin sitten palaa rahaa, jos joka toinen nelonen käännetään Kauppatorilla ja joka toinen jatkaa Olympiaterminaalille.


Jos Nelosen voi jakaa kahdeksi 10min välein kulkevaksi linjaksi, niin yksinkertaisempaa olisi jakaa se jo Töölöstä Eiraan ja Kirurgiin, jolloin 2 reittiä ei tarvitse muuttaa. Eli 10 Katajanokalle, 4 Kirurgille, Uusi linja (vaikka 14) välille Munkkiniemi-Kamppi-Eira, ja 1 Eiraan

----------


## Jusa

Varmasti kymppi Skatalle ja Nelonen Kirralle sopisi hyvin Munkkalaisille.
Tosin 5 vuoden päästä tilanne on aivan toinen kuin nyt, monia uusia linjoja on tulossa ja uusjako on tehtävä kaikkien linjojen kesken.

----------


## Max

Munkkiniemeen kulkeva linja ei ehkä tosin jatkossa tarvitse 5 minuutin vuoroväliä, jos uusi runkoratikka vie pääosan sen matkustajista... Ei se matkustajien pääjoukko taida kuitenkaan tulla Munkkiniemen Puistotieltä ja sen takaa.

----------


## moxu

Jos Manskun ratikkaliikenne on tarkoitus muuttaa pikaraitiotieksi, lienee paikallaan huolehtia siitä, että vaunut tosiaan etenevät pikaisesti. Siis pysähtyvät vain pysäkeillä, eivät joudu väistämään autoliikennettä tai jalankulkijoita ja vuoroväli on tasainen ja tiheä.
Tässä kuviossa ei mielestäni olisi mitään estettä muuttaa osaksi tätä pikaliikennettä nykyinen nelonen. Skatta on joka tapauksessa raitiovaunujen varassa mitä joukkoliikenteeseen tulee, ja koska Vikingin terminaali on siellä jatkossakin, saattaisi olla hyvin tarkoituksenmukaista saada myös terminaalin kääntölenkki isommilla vaunuilla ajettavan linjan päättäriksi.
En siis muuttaisi nelosesta muuta kuin vaunut ja vitosen voisi sitten jatkaa Munkkiniemen aukiolta Haagan suuntaan. Keskutassa linjoilla voisi ehkä olla eroa sen verran, että femma tulisi Mikonkadun ja steissin kautta nelosen pysyessä Aleksilla. Näin edes joku linja käyttäisi Mikonkadun raiteitakin.

Töölön läpiajosta kaiketi vastaisivat ykkönen Freda-Kamppi-Töölöntori-osuudella, kakkonen Arkadia-Topeliuksenkatu-Nordis-osuudella ja kymppi samalla pätkällä aina Töölöntullille asti -ellei kymppiäkin voisi säätää pikalinjaksi, jolloin sitä ei nykyisestään tarvitsisi muuttaa yhtään.

----------


## Makke93

> Jos Manskun ratikkaliikenne on tarkoitus muuttaa pikaraitiotieksi, lienee paikallaan huolehtia siitä, että vaunut tosiaan etenevät pikaisesti. Siis pysähtyvät vain pysäkeillä, eivät joudu väistämään autoliikennettä tai jalankulkijoita ja vuoroväli on tasainen ja tiheä.
> Tässä kuviossa ei mielestäni olisi mitään estettä muuttaa osaksi tätä pikaliikennettä nykyinen nelonen. Skatta on joka tapauksessa raitiovaunujen varassa mitä joukkoliikenteeseen tulee, ja koska Vikingin terminaali on siellä jatkossakin, saattaisi olla hyvin tarkoituksenmukaista saada myös terminaalin kääntölenkki isommilla vaunuilla ajettavan linjan päättäriksi.
> En siis muuttaisi nelosesta muuta kuin vaunut ja vitosen voisi sitten jatkaa Munkkiniemen aukiolta Haagan suuntaan.
> 
> Töölön läpiajosta kaiketi vastaisivat ykkönen Freda-Kamppi-Töölöntori-osuudella, kakkonen Arkadia-Topeliuksenkatu-Nordis-osuudella ja kymppi samalla pätkällä aina Töölöntullille asti -ellei kymppiäkin voisi säätää pikalinjaksi, jolloin sitä ei nykyisestään tarvitsisi muuttaa yhtään.


Seuraavaksi ovat sitten Pikku-Huopalahtelaiset valittamassa ettei pääse Mannerheimintien varteen Töölön tullin ja Arkadiakadun välillä vaihtamatta. 4:n vienti Topeliuksenkadun kautta 10 sijaan on siinä mielessä paljon toimivampaa, että 4:lla ei ole omaa palvelualuetta ratikkaverkossa pikaratikan myötä kuin osa Vanhaa Munkkiniemeä, kun taas 10 palvelee koko Kuusitien silmukan jälkeistä radanvartta.

Kaupungin ehdottama 6min vuoroväli sekä pikaratikalla että 10:llä rupeaa jo olemaan toimivuuden rajoilla liikennevaloetuuksien suhteen Mannerheimintiellä. Jos sitä pitkin ajetaanvielä lisäksi nelosta niin vuorovälejä harventamallakaan ei päästä takaisin 20 vuoroon tunnissa. Pikaratikka näyttää tarvitsevan omalla osuudellaan juuri tuon 10 lähtöä tunnissa ja 5 lähtöä tunnissa olisi liian vähän 10:lle 35-metrin vaunuilla, eikä 4:lle tai 10:lle muutenkaan varmaan hyväksyttäisi alle 10min vuoroväliä arkena. 45:kin metrin vaunuilla saatettaisiin juuri osua 20:een, jos 4 ja 10 kulkee 10min välein ja pikaratikka 7,5min, mutta yritä sitten tuosta säätää tasaiset vuorovälit. 

5 on turha sotkea mukaan kuvioon. Se toimii hyvin juuri tuollaisena vain laivojen matkustusaikoihin kulkevana pätkälinjana. Voihan sille laittaa isompia vaunuja sitten kun sellaisia on tarjolla, ilman että siitä tehdään "pikalinjaa".





> Keskutassa linjoilla voisi ehkä olla eroa sen verran, että femma tulisi Mikonkadun ja steissin kautta nelosen pysyessä Aleksilla. Näin edes joku linja käyttäisi Mikonkadun raiteitakin.


Mikonkadulla kulkee myös linja 7.

----------


## moxu

Jos Manskua ajaisivat pikalinjat 4 ja 5 ja Topeliuksenkatua 2 ja 10, olisivat ainakin linjojen numeraaliset osuudet vakiot. Tosin olennaisinta olisi, ettei Manskun vuoroja ajeta vaunuilla, joihin ei mahdu kadun vilkkaus huomioiden riittävää määrää matkustajia -pikalinjojen vaunut olisivat siis tarpeellisia tähän jo siksi, että niissä lienee kuitenkin molemminpuolisten oviaukkojensa ansiosta edes hiukan enemmän tilaa kuin ahtaissa nyky-Articeissa.
Ja eikös seiska ollut tarkoitus muuttaa Hagis-Pasila-osuudella kulkemaan Kalasataman kautta? Kaipa tuon vastapainoksi linja pitäisi oikaista keskustassa. Snellun osuuden olinkin unhoittaa, mutta eiköhän tuosta sotkusta joku linja sinnekin jouda, esim.6, joka siirtyessään Snellu-Aleksi-Mansku-Bulevardi-reitille ei olisi ollenkaan Kaisaniemen-steissin vaiheilla nopeammiksi tarkoitettujen linjojen tiellä; siihenhän on tyrkyllä myös 11, tai mikä siitä Laajasalon Kruunusiltavaunusta sitten ikinä tuleekaan.

----------


## Jusa

> siihenhän on tyrkyllä myös 11, tai mikä siitä Laajasalon Kruunusiltavaunusta sitten ikinä tuleekaan.


Olen käsittänyt että silloille tulisi jopa 3 linjaa! 11,12 ja 13 ja Reijolankadulle toinen linja Rusinapuistoon ensi vuonna

Tungosta tulee, mitenkähän se Pasilan metron varaus meikun kautta Kamppin varaukseen, jokohan olisi aajankohtainen  :Smile:

----------


## jiipeehoo

> Olen käsittänyt että silloille tulisi jopa 3 linjaa! 11,12 ja 13 ja Reijolankadulle toinen linja Rusinapuistoon ensi vuonna
> 
> Tungosta tulee, mitenkähän se Pasilan metron varaus meikun kautta Kamppin varaukseen, jokohan olisi aajankohtainen


Olisi kyllä tarpeen, kun ruuhka-ajan liikennettä katsoo. Onneksi on jo kolme kohtuu tiuhaan liikennöivää bussilinjaa esim. Meilahden ja Pasilan välillä.

----------


## Makke93

> Tosin olennaisinta olisi, ettei Manskun vuoroja ajeta vaunuilla, joihin ei mahdu kadun vilkkaus huomioiden riittävää määrää matkustajia -pikalinjojen vaunut olisivat siis tarpeellisia tähän jo siksi, että niissä lienee kuitenkin molemminpuolisten oviaukkojensa ansiosta edes hiukan enemmän tilaa kuin ahtaissa nyky-Articeissa.


Nykyisellään Mannerheimintien ongelma on kuitenkin vuorojen ketjuuntuminen. Tienvarren raitiolinjojen huipputunnin kuorma on vuodentakaisen Hesarin jutun mukaan 850-950 riippuen onko kyseessä 4 vai 10. Tuon määrän pitäisi mahtua helposti 10 linjakohtaiseen Artic-vuoroon tunnissa, mutta kun vaunut ajavat joko jonossa tai vähintään epätasaisin välein niin väistämättäkin tulee tungosta. Tiedä sitten keräisikö linjat enemmän matkustajia jos ei tarvitsisi varoa ylikuormittuneita vuoroja. Täsmällisyyden parantaminen vaatisi parempia valoetuuksia, jotka myös nopeuttaisivat linjoja, joka taas samalla toisi myöskin lisää matkustajia, eli isompia vaunuja saatettaisiin tarvita vaikka ei pikaratikkalinjoja tulisi. 




> Ja eikös seiska ollut tarkoitus muuttaa Hagis-Pasila-osuudella kulkemaan Kalasataman kautta?


Mistäs tämmöstä oot kuullu?




> Olen käsittänyt että silloille tulisi jopa 3 linjaa! 11,12 ja 13


13 reitti Nihdistä eteenpäin vaikuttais olevan vähän kysymysmerkki vielä. Kalasataman raitiotien yleissuunnitelman mukaan järkevin reitti olisi tuo reitti siltaa pitkin Yliskylään, mutta pari eri Helsingin kaupungin liikenne suunittelijaa on antanut ymmärtää että Kalasataman määritelty palvelutaso vaatisi suoran linjaa keskustaan ja että se toimisi samalla lisälinjana Hernesaareen kun 6 ei enää riitä. 

Yksi mahdollisuus on tietenkin että tulee kaksi linjaa Kalastamasta, yksi Nihidistä Keskustaan ja toinen Nihdistä siltaa pitkin Yliskylään, kun yiheämpää vuoroväliä tarvitaan kuitenkin Hämeentien ja Pasilan välillä, mutta se on ihan mun omaa mutuilua. 




> ja Reijolankadulle toinen linja Rusinapuistoon ensi vuonna


Se on kai lykkääntynyt vuodella, ainakin HSL:n uusimmassa toiminta- ja taloussuunnitelmassa se on merkitty vasta sille vuodelle 2022.

----------


## moxu

> Ja eikös seiska ollut tarkoitus muuttaa Hagis-Pasila-osuudella kulkemaan Kalasataman kautta? Kaipa tuon vastapainoksi linja pitäisi oikaista keskustassa.





> Mistäs tämmöstä oot kuullu?


No jos tarkkoja ollaan, niin päättelyn tulostahan se taitaa olla. Mikä muukaan linja sinne Kumpulan puutarhan riitaa aiheuttaneelle radalle (jos moinen siis rakennetaan) voisi olla siirrettävissä?

----------


## Makke93

> No jos tarkkoja ollaan, niin päättelyn tulostahan se taitaa olla. Mikä muukaan linja sinne Kumpulan puutarhan riitaa aiheuttaneelle radalle (jos moinen siis rakennetaan) voisi olla siirrettävissä?


Vallilanlaakson osuudelle radasta ei varmaan mikään nykyisistä, mutta Kalasataman Yleissuunnitelmassa oli käsitelty myöhemmissä skenarioissa kutosen kulkua Kalasataman kautta, mikäli Viikin-Malmin linja menisi suoraan Hämeentietä. Säteittäisten pikaraitoteiden valmistuttuakin Pasilan ja Mäkelänkadun välille tulee aika varmasti löytymään matkustajia ja kyllä se 7 mahtuu Tuusulantien ratikan sekaan. Ykkönen varmaan kääntyy Pasilaan päin, jos on kääntyäkseen, eli Vallilanlaaksoon tuskin tulee Kalasataman linjan/linjojen lisäksi kuin Tiedelinja, jos se ei kulje tunnelissa Hämeentielle asti.

----------


## Ketorin

Miten muuten tämä länsi-Helsingin raitioteiden "vaihe 0", 7:n kääntöpaikka Meilahdessa? Tänä vuonna?

----------


## Max

> Miten muuten tämä länsi-Helsingin raitioteiden "vaihe 0", 7:n kääntöpaikka Meilahdessa? Tänä vuonna?


Eikös se ole kytköksissä Länsi-Pasilan oikorataan ja samalla siis Ilmalan rataan? Pasilan suunnalla ei taida olla vielä mitään aloitettu...

----------


## Makke93

Yleissuunnitelmaa odotellessa Hesari on kirjoitellut lisäbudjetin liikenneninvestoinneista johon kuuluu 105M Vidhdintien ratikalle. https://www.hs.fi/kaupunki/art-2000006528270.html. Juttu väittää, että kyseessä olisi "karkeasti 30%" raitiotien kokonaisbudjetista. Jos asia on tosiaan näin se tarkottaisi että 7,5km rataa maksaisi 318-350M, joka olisi 42-46M per kilometri, eli kolminkertaisesti verrattuna Jokerin hintaan.

----------


## j-lu

Sisältyykö tohon hintaan sitten Manskun uusiminen ja Töölön rinnakkaispätkät Topelius ja Freda? Se on selvä, että Munkkiniemen aukiolta Lassilaan/Kannelmäkeen ei tuota maksa, mutta jos uusitaan katuja kaupungissa, niin kyllä hintaa helposti tulee.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Sisältyykö tohon hintaan sitten Manskun uusiminen ja Töölön rinnakkaispätkät Topelius ja Freda? Se on selvä, että Munkkiniemen aukiolta Lassilaan/Kannelmäkeen ei tuota maksa, mutta jos uusitaan katuja kaupungissa, niin kyllä hintaa helposti tulee.


Sillä saisi metron Kampista Haagaan. 

t. Rainer

----------


## Makke93

> Sisältyykö tohon hintaan sitten Manskun uusiminen ja Töölön rinnakkaispätkät Topelius ja Freda? Se on selvä, että Munkkiniemen aukiolta Lassilaan/Kannelmäkeen ei tuota maksa, mutta jos uusitaan katuja kaupungissa, niin kyllä hintaa helposti tulee.


7,5km on siis vain uudet osuudet Munkkiniemen aukiolta Kaareen, Topeliuksenkatu Mannerheimintielle asti ja Fredan puolikilsaa. Lisäksi syyskuussa julkaistuissa yleissuunnitelman piirustuksissa oli Runeberginkatu Töölön torilta Arkadiankadulle, mutta siitä ei tule kuin aika tasan kilometri lisää. 

Manskun uusimisesta Vihdintien ratikan yhteydessä oli puhetta lehdessä kun valiteltiin pitkää pysäkkiväliä Töölön tullista Auroran sairaalalle, ja siihen ratkaisuksi Töölön tullin pysäkin siirtämistä Tukholmakadun risteyksen eteläpuolelle. Nyt Yleissuunnitelman valmistelussa ei ollut siitä mainintaa. Mannerheimintien uusiminen Kolmikulmaan olisi 3,5km lisää eli 12km. Eli siltikin kilometrihinta olisi ainakin kaksinkertainen.

Yksinkertaisin selitys on minusta, että toimittaja on joko ymmärtänyt väärin tai kirjoittanut epäselvästi ja 105M valtion raha Helsingin MAL 2019 raitioteille yhteensä, kuin että kaupunki olisi jollain tavalla koplannut mukaan hankkeeseen rahassa mitattuna tuplamäärän muuta uudistamista. Vihdintie, Tuusulanväylä ja Viima on yhteensä n. 22km eli 350M olisi aika samanlainen kilometrihinnaltaan Jokerin kanssa.




> Sillä saisi metron Kampista Haagaan.


Länsimetron kilometrihinnalla et pääsis kuin puoleen väliin. Kivenlahden metron kilometrihinnalla et edes sinne.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Länsimetron kilometrihinnalla et pääsis kuin puoleen väliin. Kivenlahden metron kilometrihinnalla et edes sinne.


Kampista Huopalahden asemalle on n 6-7 km reittivalinnasta riippuen, asemia olisi 7 pääteasemat ml, tosin Kampissa jo valmiiksi louhittu laiturihalli toista linjaa varen, eli kokonaan uusia asemia tulisi 6. Ei meren alituksia eikä kalliita busaterminaaleja tai liityntäpysäköinteja paitsi korkeintaan Munkkivuoreen tai Ruskeasuolle, riippuen kumpaa reittiä kulkee.  Matka-aika päästä päähän 10 minuttia, ratikalla tai bussilla ruuhka-aikaan vähintään 25.

Jos kalustoksi valitaan samanlainen raitiovaunu kuin raide-jokerille niin osan matkasta voi kulkea maan päällä, esim Meilahdesta Huopalahteen, ja osa asemista ratikkapysäkkimäisiä ajoratojen välissä. Silloin kokonaiskustannusket pienenee mutta matka-aika pahimman pullonkaulan eli Mannerheimintien ruuhkaisimman kohdan ohi lyhenee.

t. Rainer

----------


## Makke93

> Kampista Huopalahden asemalle on n 6-7 km reittivalinnasta riippuen, asemia olisi 7 pääteasemat ml, tosin Kampissa jo valmiiksi louhittu laiturihalli toista linjaa varen, eli kokonaan uusia asemia tulisi 6. Ei meren alituksia eikä kalliita busaterminaaleja tai liityntäpysäköinteja paitsi korkeintaan Munkkivuoreen tai Ruskeasuolle, riippuen kumpaa reittiä kulkee.  Matka-aika päästä päähän 10 minuttia, ratikalla tai bussilla ruuhka-aikaan vähintään 25.
> 
> Jos kalustoksi valitaan samanlainen raitiovaunu kuin raide-jokerille niin osan matkasta voi kulkea maan päällä, esim Meilahdesta Huopalahteen, ja osa asemista ratikkapysäkkimäisiä ajoratojen välissä. Silloin kokonaiskustannusket pienenee mutta matka-aika pahimman pullonkaulan eli Mannerheimintien ruuhkaisimman kohdan ohi lyhenee.
> 
> t. Rainer


Minä mittasin 8,3km Munkkiniemen kautta. 350M saa 4,3km Länsimetron kilometrihinnalla jolla pääsee juuri Munkkiniemen sillan yli. Vaikka Meilahdesta eteenpäin mentäisiin pinnalla niin ei sittenkään raha riittäisi Pohjois-Haagaan asti. Ja vaikka koko matka mentäisiin maan alla, niin se ei 10 minuutissa onnistuisi, kun Herttoniemi-Mellunmäki on 8,4km ja se kestää 10min, mutta siinä on välissä yksi pysähdys vähemmän. 

Kannattaa pitää mielessä että Kivenlahden metron kanssa ei myöskään alitella meriä ja hintaa tulee yli miljardi ilman varikkoakin, vaikka pituutta on vain 7 kilometriä ja asemia 5.

----------


## Makke93

Yleissuunnitelma on nyt valmis ja se on nähtävissä Kaupunkiympäristölautakunnan esityslistasta. https://www.hel.fi/helsinki/fi/kaupu...-01_Kylk_24_El

Hinta on 200,5M ja kilometrikustannus 25M/km. 

En ole ehtinyt vielä kuin plärätä materiaalit nopeasti läpi, mutta isompia muutoksia aikaisempaan tietoon ei osunut silmään. 

Kantakaupungin raitiolinjastoon annetaan nyt kuitenkin aikasempaan poiketen kolme vaihtoehtoa A-C. 
A on sama kuin aikaisempi peruslinjasto, eli 1 Kirurgille, 4 Eiraan ja 10 Katajanokalle
B:ssä 1 kulkee Olympiaterminaalille, 2 Fredrikinkatua Eiraan, 4 Kirurgille ja 10 Katajanokalle
C:ssä 1 kulkee Eiraan, 2 Olympiaterminaaliin, 4 Arkadiankadun kautta Katajanokalle ja 10 Kirurgille. 

Linjojen vuoroväleistä ei mainita vaihtoehdoissa B ja C. Eiraan kulkevalla linjalla 10min vuoroväli tuskin riittää ja ainoastaan linjalle 4 on mainittu sitä lyhyempi vuoroväli. Vaihtoehto A on suunnitelman mukaan halvin, mikä voisi johtua Eiraan kulkevan linjan 1 tai 2 vuorovälin tihennyksen tarpeesta. Vaihtoehto A on myöskin halvin vaihtoehdoista.

----------


## Minä vain

> Olen käsittänyt että silloille tulisi jopa 3 linjaa! 11,12 ja 13 ja Reijolankadulle toinen linja Rusinapuistoon ensi vuonna
> 
> Tungosta tulee, mitenkähän se Pasilan metron varaus meikun kautta Kamppin varaukseen, jokohan olisi aajankohtainen


Mitä reittiä 13 menisi siis?

----------


## Butters

> Mitä reittiä 13 menisi siis?


Länsi-Pasilasta Vallilanlaakson ja Kalasataman kautta Nihtiin. Sivustolta: https://www.kalasatamastapasilaan.fi/ löytyy infoa ja avoimesti puhutaan että linjan numero tulisi olemaan nimenomaan 13. Eihän tuo itseasiassa tuolla linjauksella liikennöisi itse Kruunusilloilla. Tiedä sitten jatketaanko sitä vielä sitten keskustaan asti kun sillat valmistuvat. Näillä näkymin Kalasataman raitiotien pitäisi valmistua vuodeksi 2024 ja Kruunusillat 2026.

----------


## Makke93

Yleissuunnitelma meni eilen läpi KYLK:ssä. 

Päätöstiedote kertoo että ehdotus meni läpi vastaehdotuksen kanssa, jossa edellytetään ettei projekti saa vaikuttaa bussiliikenteen edellytyksiin "ratkaisevasti", mitä se tarkoittaakaan.

Lautakunnassa tuli myös toinen vastaehdotus, joka ei mennyt läpi Linjan 4 säilyttämisestä reitillä, joka kulkee Ylioppilastalon kautta.

----------


## Max

> Lautakunnassa tuli myös toinen vastaehdotus, joka ei mennyt läpi Linjan 4 säilyttämisestä reitillä, joka kulkee Ylioppilastalon kautta.


Tuo koko ehdotus johtuu nähdäkseni epäonnistuneesta viestinnästä. Jos kerran uusi pikaratikka kattaa yli 80% nykyisen nelosen reitistä, miksi se ei voisi olla "uusi nelonen" ja Munkkiniemen rantaan vietäisiin jokin uusi linja? Jos viestintä olisi lähtenyt tästä ajatuksesta, en usko että protesteja olisi tullut kovin paljon.

----------


## 8.6

Eihän se pikaratikka kata kuin 55% nelosen reitistä. Jos Munkkiniemeläisille melko turha osuus Senaatintorin pysäkiltä Katajanokalle jätetään huomioimatta, niin ei silti päästä yli 80 prosenttiin vaan 70-75:een.

----------


## Max

> Eihän se pikaratikka kata kuin 55% nelosen reitistä. Jos Munkkiniemeläisille melko turha osuus Senaatintorin pysäkiltä Katajanokalle jätetään huomioimatta, niin ei silti päästä yli 80 prosenttiin vaan 70-75:een.


No, joka tapauksessa tuolla "uudella nelosella" on vanhan kanssa yhteisiä pysäkkejä vain 7 kpl melko perifeerisellä linjaosuudella, kun pikaraitiotien yhteisellä osuudella pysäkkejä on 12 ja linjaosuus on merkittävästi keskeisempi. Paciuksenkadun yhden pysäkin poisto kohdistuu näihin molempiin yhteisiin osuuksiin.

----------


## Makke93

Kun viiime talvena asia oli viimeksi julkisessa käsittelyssä oli twitterissä joku Helsinkiläinen kokoomuspoliitikko vaatinut ettei Linjaa 4 saa muuttaa Katajanokan ja Munkkiniemen väliseltä reitiltä kun se on kulkenut sitä kautta sata vuotta. Vaikka vastaehdotuksen tehnyt kokoomuslaispoliitikko olikin eri niin argumentissa oli samankaltaisuuksia. Nyt se oli siis muuttunut vain Ylioppilastalosta puhumiseen eli oli näköjään huomattu ettei 4 kulkenut sata vuotta sitten Munkkiniemen suuntaan ollenkaan sekä Katajanokan ja Munkkiniemen väliä vasta 80-luvulta. Silti vastaehdotus oli muoltoiltu puhumaan sata vuotta vanhasta nelosen raitiotiestä.

Vaikka pikaratikan numerointi neloseksi olisi varmaan vähän vähentänyt vastustusta, niin itse toivoisin, että säteittäiset pikaraitiolinjat numeroidaan raide-jokerin tapaan kymmenjaollisiksi, eikä vain kantakaupungin linjojen perään tai sekaan. Yliskylän linjan kanssa näyttää tosin silti käyvän näin.

----------


## Salomaa

Tähän voisi lisätä että mitähän mahtaa tarkoittaa käsite pikaraitiotie. Jokerin maketin esittelytilaisuudessa Kaapelitehtaalla esittelijä vastasi kysymykseeni Jokerilinjan nopeudesta että se ei ole keskeisimpiä asioita vaan kapasiteetti. Pikaraitiotiellä Helsingissä siis tarkoitettanee sitä että se on nopeampi kuin nykyinen raitiotie, mutta todennäköisesti hitaampi kuin samaa linjaa ajava bussi.

Jokerista on voitu lukea jo monesta artikkelistakin että se saattaa olla jopa linjan 550 bussia hitaampi. Kun maallikko tuossa 550:n kyydissä ihastelee ja ihmettelee Jokeriraitiotien työmaita, niin pistää väkisinkin pohtimaan että miksi ei sitten varmistettu samalla että nopeus tulee bussia suuremmaksi, kun kerran rahaa poltetaan ja merkityksellinen investointi tehdään.

----------


## Resiina

> ...ettei Linjaa 4 saa muuttaa Katajanokan ja Munkkiniemen väliseltä reitiltä kun se on kulkenut sitä kautta sata vuotta.... Nyt se oli siis muuttunut vain Ylioppilastalosta puhumiseen eli oli näköjään huomattu ettei 4 kulkenut sata vuotta sitten Munkkiniemen suuntaan ollenkaan ... Silti vastaehdotus oli muoltoiltu puhumaan sata vuotta vanhasta nelosen raitiotiestä.


Niinpä ja ykkönen on aina kulkenut Käpylään... no ihmisen muisti on lyhyt
Onneksi löytyy dokumentaatiota mistä voi tarkistaa että miten nämä linjat on kulkeneet ennen.
SRS:n sivusto on hyvä lähde näissä asioissa
https://www.raitio.org/suomen-raitio...8-nykypaivaan/
Linja M perustettu 15.11.1914 Töölön tullin ja Tilkan välille. 22.12.1914 linja alkoi kulkea Ylioppilastalolta Töölön tullin ja Tilkan kautta Munkkiniemeen... siitä alkoi Munkkiniemen linjan historia... sittemmin linja M yhdistettiin linjaan 4 01.12.1951 jolloion Munkkiniemeen alkoi kukea raitiotie linja 4. Tosiaan raitiolinja 4 Katajanokka-Munkkiniemi tuli nyky muotoiseksi 02.06.1985 eli ei ihan sitä sataa vuotta.

----------


## Makke93

> Tähän voisi lisätä että mitähän mahtaa tarkoittaa käsite pikaraitiotie. Jokerin maketin esittelytilaisuudessa Kaapelitehtaalla esittelijä vastasi kysymykseeni Jokerilinjan nopeudesta että se ei ole keskeisimpiä asioita vaan kapasiteetti. Pikaraitiotiellä Helsingissä siis tarkoitettanee sitä että se on nopeampi kuin nykyinen raitiotie, mutta todennäköisesti hitaampi kuin samaa linjaa ajava bussi.


Isompi kaksisuuntainen kalusto, paremmin erotellut kaistat ja valoetuudet sellaiset, että pysähdytään vain pysäkillä, joka kyllä nopeuttaa kulkua. Tämähän on kerrottu ihan kuvilla jo kaupungin esitteessä, ei voi olla niin vaikeasti perille menevää.




> Jokerista on voitu lukea jo monesta artikkelistakin että se saattaa olla jopa linjan 550 bussia hitaampi. Kun maallikko tuossa 550:n kyydissä ihastelee ja ihmettelee Jokeriraitiotien työmaita, niin pistää väkisinkin pohtimaan että miksi ei sitten varmistettu samalla että nopeus tulee bussia suuremmaksi, kun kerran rahaa poltetaan ja merkityksellinen investointi tehdään.


Aikataulunopeus on sama kuin nykyisen bussin ruuhkassa, mutta siinäkin on sellainen juju, että Espoossa, jossa nyt vedetään asutuksen ohi moottoritietä mennään Laajalahden ja Säterin lävitse. Ja jos aikataulunopeus on sama, mutta yhdellä osuudella on selvästi hitaampi reitti, niin siitä voi päätellä että, heille jotka kulkevat raitiotien muilla osuuksilla keskinopeus on korkeampi. 

Aikataulunopeus on sitten ketjuuntuvalla bussilla kuten bussijokerilla aivan eri asia kuin todellinen nopeus.

Mikäköhän sulla oli taas tämän viestin aikomus? Kun lueskelin justiin johdinautoketjua, missä noin kymmenen vuotta sitten useammassa viestissä sulle selittää useampi käyttäjä tuosta bussien tai johdinautojen mukamas suurremmasta nopeudesta verrattuna ratikoihin. Etkö lue viestejä, mitkä muut sulle kirjoittaa, kun ei luulis, että kaksi ja puoli kertaa pitempään foorumilla olleena sulla on nämä asiat vielä hukassa.

----------


## 339-DF

> Isompi kaksisuuntainen kalusto, paremmin erotellut kaistat ja valoetuudet sellaiset, että pysähdytään vain pysäkillä, joka kyllä nopeuttaa kulkua. Tämähän on kerrottu ihan kuvilla jo kaupungin esitteessä, ei voi olla niin vaikeasti perille menevää.


Tähän valoetuuskohtaan joudun kuitenkin pessimistis-realistisesti toteamaan, että toistaiseksi Helsingin liikennevalotoimiston taidot tai kiinnostus näihin asioihin ovat olleet äärimmäisen puutteellisia ja todellisia, tehokkaita valoetuuksia ei käytännössä ole toteutettu paria pistemäistä etuutta lukuunottamatta. Suhtaudun hyvin epäillen siihen, että jokerin valoetuudet todella toteutetaan ja otetaan käyttoon niin, että vaunujen ei tarvitse pysähtyä liikennevaloihin (tai hidastaa merkittävästi) juuri missään reitin varrella, enkä luota siihen, että pika-etuliite saisi liikennevalotoimiston oikeasti tekemään jotain aivan muuta kuin mitä se tähän asti on saanut aikaan.

Toivon tietysti, että olen väärässä. Pahoin silti pelkään, että totuus tulee olemaan ikävä yllätys monelle osapuolelle. Myös HKL:lle, joka on tilannut jokerille hyvin kitsaasti vaunuja, eli jos 29 ei riitäkään, niin siellä sitten pidennetään vuoroväliä.

----------


## Makke93

Juu, todellisuus ei aina noudata konsepteja, mutta konsepti oli juuri tuollainen kuin luettelin. Tekninenhän rajoitus se ei ole vaan kunnon toteutuksen puutetta, jos ei konseptiin päästä.

Jokerin kanssa on reittiä myllätty sen verran, että luulisi koko matkalle tulevan uudet liikennevalo-ohjaus -laitteistot, kun ne pitää kuitenkin vähintään ohjelmoida uuusiksi risteyksien muuttuessa vähintään radan verran. Ja kantakaupungin alueellahan on ollut nimenomaan ratikoiden liikennevaloetuuksissa se ongelma, että melkein joka risteyksessä on erilainen laitteisto, jonka ohjelmointi on ollut oma projektinsa. Jokerille on ymmärtääkseni lisäksi varattu aika pitkä testiajokausi eli kyllä se vaunujen tai etuuksien riittämättömyys luulisi valkenevan jo ennen varsinaista aloitusta, jos on tullakseen.




> Myös HKL:lle, joka on tilannut jokerille hyvin kitsaasti vaunuja, eli jos 29 ei riitäkään, niin siellä sitten pidennetään vuoroväliä.


Noita HKL:n lautakunnan pöytäkirjoja selailleena muistelisin että Jokerin vaunumäärä on korotettu 30:een, koska reitille lisättiin pysäkkipari ja yhden suunnan matka-aika kasvoi 62 minuuttiin. Sitten on asia erikseen kuinka nopeasti matkustajamäärät ylittävät vaunujen välityskyvyn suunnitellulla vuorovälillä ja kuinka nopeasti siihen voidaan vastata.

----------


## Salomaa

> Mikäköhän sulla oli taas tämän viestin aikomus? Kun lueskelin justiin johdinautoketjua, missä noin kymmenen vuotta sitten useammassa viestissä sulle selittää useampi käyttäjä tuosta bussien tai johdinautojen mukamas suurremmasta nopeudesta verrattuna ratikoihin. Etkö lue viestejä, mitkä muut sulle kirjoittaa, kun ei luulis, että kaksi ja puoli kertaa pitempään foorumilla olleena sulla on nämä asiat vielä hukassa.


Henkilöön menevää arvostelua tuskin kannattaa taas aloittaa. Puhumattakaan 10 vuotta vanhojen täysin eri asioiden mukaan ottamista nyt puheena olevaan viestiketjuun. Toisten kommenttien lukeminen ei aina tarkoita sitä, että asia tulee selväksi. Kenelläkään ei mikään ole hukassa, kun esitetaan arvioita tulevasta Jokeri-raitiotiestä. Juuri tällaisia asioita vartenhan tämä foorumi on olemassa.

339-DF raitiovaunuasiantuntijana selventää hyvin esim nopeuteen vaikuttavia liikennevaloetuuksia.

----------


## 339-DF

Mutkia Vihdintien ratikan matkassa: https://www.hs.fi/kaupunki/art-2000007680039.html

Hesarin Marja kertoo, että Helsingin virkamiesjohto haluaa lykätä päätöstä Vihdintien pikaraitiotiestä. Vs. kansliapäällikkö, rahoitusjohtaja Tuula Saxholm esittää maanantaina kokoontuvalle kaupunginhallitukselle, ettei ratikkahankkeen toteutuksesta vielä päätettäisi.

----------


## Makke93

Tarkemman suunnittelun jälkeen lopullisen päätöksen läpimeno voi olla marginaalisesti vaikeampaa jos hinta tarkentuu ylöspäin. Tosin sen jälkeen kovasti pelätty kustannusten nousu on epätodennäköisempää, joka tekee läpimenosta marginaalisti varmempaa. 

Mulle ei selvinnyt artikkelista tai lausunnosta; Lykkääkö tämä nyt itse projektia ollenkaan, kun tarkempi suunnittelu olisi kuitenkin alkanut päätöksen jälkeen, mutta nyt se vain tehdään ensin?

----------


## Salomaa

Kapulakielellä selitetään hankkeen lykkäystä. Jos sanottaisiin suoraan, niin kyse voi olla siitä että linjan varrelle on suunniteltu lisärakentamista. Se on kuitenkin kohdannut kasvavaa vastustusta oikeutetusti.  Kun tähän vielä lisätään korona, joka jossain määrin muutti myös työpaikan ja asuntojen välistä matkustamista.

Tästä päästään aika nopeasti siihen, että ei ole mielekästä tehdä raitiolinjaa, jossa on alhaiset matkustajamäärät. tämä totuus nyt sitten verhoillaan tyypilliseen kapulakieleen. Voisi melkein puhua eräänlaisesta kaupunkisuunnitelu-jargonista, mitä eri tilanteissa on käytetty runsaasti ennenkin.

----------


## Makke93

> Kapulakielellä selitetään hankkeen lykkäystä. Jos sanottaisiin suoraan, niin kyse voi olla siitä että linjan varrelle on suunniteltu lisärakentamista. Se on kuitenkin kohdannut kasvavaa vastustusta oikeutetusti.  Kun tähän vielä lisätään korona, joka jossain määrin muutti myös työpaikan ja asuntojen välistä matkustamista.
> 
> Tästä päästään aika nopeasti siihen, että ei ole mielekästä tehdä raitiolinjaa, jossa on alhaiset matkustajamäärät. tämä totuus nyt sitten verhoillaan tyypilliseen kapulakieleen. Voisi melkein puhua eräänlaisesta kaupunkisuunnitelu-jargonista, mitä eri tilanteissa on käytetty runsaasti ennenkin.


Ei koronan muuttamiin matkustustarpeisiin vedoten voi eikä kannata tehdä päätköksiä, kun ei tiedetä kuinka paljon matkustustarpeet ovat muuttuneet kun pandemia on ohi, koska se ei ole vielä ohi. Lopullisen rakentamispäätöksen tekee joka tapauksessa valtuusto ja se voi myöskin esittää sen perumista mikäli 2024 näyttää siltä, ettei ole tarvetta bussia isommalle. Vaikka liikkumistarpeet muuttuisivat niin se ei muuta asuntotarvetta, eikä siten tarvetta lisämaankäytölle. Vihdintien varren maankäytön määrää ei ole myöskään lyöty lukkoon, eli jos sama liikennejärjestelmä voi kannatella suuremman asukasmäärän, niin sitten voidaan rakentaa tiiviimpää ja korkeampaa, jolloin saattaa olla taas tarvetta bussia isommalle. 

Riistavuoren puiston rakentamisen vastustus mainitaan artikkelissa, koska pro Haaga ry:n vastustava lausunto on mukana esityslistan liitteissä. Vastustava lausunto on muutenkin ihan naurettava, kun siinä vedotaan puistoalueen riittämättömyyteen nykyiselle ja tulevalle asukasmäärälle, vaikka puistoa jää kävelymatkan päähän alueen asutuksesta yllin kyllin suunnitellun rakentamisen jälkeenkin.

Lausunnossa sanotaan ihan selvästi, että päätöksenteon lykkäämisen syy on epävarma budjetti, joka vaatii lisäsuunnittelua ja luetellaan mitä ne koskevat. Eli ei haluta tilanteeseen, kuten Raide-Jokerin kanssa, josta tehtiin päätös 2016 ja sitten uusiksi 2019, kun budjetti tarkentui ylöspäin. Ei sitä ole mitään syytä epäillä, vaikka olisi kuinka kapulakielistä. Eivätkä ne syyt joita esitit lykkäämiselle, jos ne olisivat paikkansapitäviä, ole syitä lykätä eikä syitä siirtää päätöksenteko tarkemman suunnittelun jälkeiseksi vaan haudata hanke.

----------


## Salomaa

Perusaihe keskustella kunnallisvaaliteltoilla on se että kuinka paljon Helsinkiä kasvatetaan. Tai jos halutaan kysyä,kuinka paljon Helsinki saa kasvaa. Perusliturgia on viheralueiden pienentämisen vastustajille on aina tuo sama: "puistoa jää edelleen riittävästi" tai niinkuin tässä: "puistoa jää yllin kyllin". Nimittäin seuraavalla rakennuskierroksella taas nirhaistaan pala, ja senkin jälkeen jää "yllin kyllin".

Nykyisessä rakennusvimmassa huomattava osa Helsinkiläisitä on nyt liikkeellä puolustamassa monipuolista kaupunkia, johon kuuluu riittävät viheralueet. Se ei siten ole naurettavaa.

Nykyinen käytetty kaupungin kasvattamisautomaatti taitaakin toimia siten että Vihreät ostetaan ensin raitiolinjalla rakentamispäätösten taakse. Sen jälkeen jaettavaa saa yksi ja toinen piiri.

Käsitys siitä, mitä kaupungin tulisi olla, on tällä hetkellä yksipuolinen.

----------


## hylje

> Käsitys siitä, mitä kaupungin tulisi olla, on tällä hetkellä yksipuolinen.


Niin on. Kaupunki saa olla vain ja ainoastaan metsälähiöitä jossa on runsaasti puistoja joiden määrää ei koskaan saa tarkastaa alaspäin. Jos joku haluaa tämän sijaan asua vaikkapa kivikaupungissa ja on tyytyväinen pikkupuistoihin, tälläistä kaupunkia ei saa rakentaa ja köyhä keskiluokka saa tyytyä yhä kauempana sijaitsevaan metsälähiöön ja autoiluun sieltä kaukaa. Joukkoliikennettä nyt ei ainakaan saa kehittää, kun se voisi johtaa metsälähiöiden tiivistymiseen.

Monipuolisessa kaupungissa rakennetaan kaikentyyppistä kaupunkia kysynnän mukaan, ei vain metsälähiöitä tai itkua ja metsälähiötä. Ne jotka tykkäävät nykyisestä määrästä puistoa naapurustostaan voivat pikkuhiljaa muuttaa ulospäin kun keskusta laajenee heidän naapurustoaan kohti. Kohtuullista ja reilua kaikille: kaikki saavat mitä haluavat.

----------


## Makke93

> Nykyisessä rakennusvimmassa huomattava osa Helsinkiläisitä on nyt liikkeellä puolustamassa monipuolista kaupunkia, johon kuuluu riittävät viheralueet. Se ei siten ole naurettavaa.


Kyllä se on naurettavaa että yli 5 hehtaaria puistoa ei muka riittäisi alueen asukkaille, kun olemassa olevat asunnot ovat pistemmäisia rakennuksia keskellä metsää ja kävelymatkan päässä on sekä kaakossa Talin urheilupuisto, että pohjoisessa radan itäpuolella yhtenäistä metsää ja ulkoilualuetta Kaupintielle asti.

Sulta on moneen kertaan tivattu, mikä on se riittävä viheralueiden määrä ja et ole suostunut antamaan mitään pinta-alaa, etäisyyttä tai vastaavaa kertaankaan. Aina vain sen pienenekin vihernäppylän käyttö muuhun on liikaa. Jos se on siis Östersundomin länsipuolella.

----------


## Salomaa

> Kyllä se on naurettavaa että yli 5 hehtaaria puistoa ei muka riittäisi alueen asukkaille, kun olemassa olevat asunnot ovat pistemmäisia rakennuksia keskellä metsää ja kävelymatkan päässä on sekä kaakossa Talin urheilupuisto, että pohjoisessa radan itäpuolella yhtenäistä metsää ja ulkoilualuetta Kaupintielle asti.
> 
> Sulta on moneen kertaan tivattu, mikä on se riittävä viheralueiden määrä ja et ole suostunut antamaan mitään pinta-alaa, etäisyyttä tai vastaavaa kertaankaan. Aina vain sen pienenekin vihernäppylän käyttö muuhun on liikaa. Jos se on siis Östersundomin länsipuolella.


Jos jostain sovitaan niin siitä pidetään kiinni. Aiemmin vallitsi yksimielisyys siitä, että Keskuspuistoa ei rakenneta. Esimerkiksi nyt siellä rakennetaan hallin ja sen pysäköintialueen paikkaa puunkaadoilla. Yhtähyvin minä voisin tivata, mikä on sen Keskupuiston määrä joka saa jäädä rauhaan. Joitain vuosia sitten yksimielisyys Keskuspuistosta yhdisti ihmisiä yli puoluerajojen.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 15:05 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 14:58 ----------




> Niin on. Kaupunki saa olla vain ja ainoastaan metsälähiöitä jossa on runsaasti puistoja joiden määrää ei koskaan saa tarkastaa alaspäin. Jos joku haluaa tämän sijaan asua vaikkapa kivikaupungissa ja on tyytyväinen pikkupuistoihin, t....


Nimenomaan nämä pikkupuistot ovat ensin muuttumassa rakennusmaaksi. Ei edes kaunista Strömberginpuistoa voitu jättää rauhaan. Keskelle puistoa pitää tunkea luksusasuntoja.

----------


## Makke93

> Jos jostain sovitaan niin siitä pidetään kiinni. Aiemmin vallitsi yksimielisyys siitä, että Keskuspuistoa ei rakenneta. Esimerkiksi nyt siellä rakennetaan hallin ja sen pysäköintialueen paikkaa puunkaadoilla. Yhtähyvin minä voisin tivata, mikä on sen Keskupuiston määrä joka saa jäädä rauhaan. Joitain vuosia sitten yksimielisyys Keskuspuistosta yhdisti ihmisiä yli puoluerajojen.


Tässä sen nyt näkee, ettei kyse ole mistään huolesta puistoalan riittämisen suhteen, vaan jokainen muutos on kalteva pinta seuraavalle muutokselle, jota pitää vastustaa vain muutoksen vastustamisen tähden. Rakentamisen vastustajana sulla ei siis ole mitään alamääriä tai etäisyyksiä, jonka perusteella voitaisiin rajoittaa lisärakentamista, vaan kaikki lisärakentaminen, kuinka vähäistä olisikaan, on pahasta. 




> Nimenomaan nämä pikkupuistot ovat ensin muuttumassa rakennusmaaksi. Ei edes kaunista Strömberginpuistoa voitu jättää rauhaan. Keskelle puistoa pitää tunkea luksusasuntoja.


Strömberginpuistoon ei tungettu mitään, vaan Strombergintie 4:stä purettiin toimitilarakennus ja sen tontille rakennetaan nyt asuntoja.

Mistäs tiedät muuten, että nämä tulevat olemaan luksusasuntoja? Asuntojen esittelystä ei ainakaan tällaista selviä. Jos nämä on vain luksusasuntoja, niin eikö se kerro juuri siitä, että asuntokaavoistusta on liian vähän kun se riittää kattamaan vain luksusasuntojen kysynnän, joita rakentajat tietenkin priorisoivat, kun niistä saa isomman katteen.

----------


## Salomaa

Strömberginpuiston vanha kaunis rakennus sopi paikalleen ja sen olisi voinut säilyttää. Vapaavuori äskettäin valitti siitä Kannelmäen asukasillassa, että "kun mihinkään ei saa rakentaa". Eli hänkin näki rakentamisen vastustajia.

Eihän siitä ole kysymys, vastustetaanko rakentamista. Kysymys on siitä, että kuinka paljon rakennetaan ja mihin. Yhtä hyvin me "vastustajat" voisimme alkaa puhua rakentamisvimmaisista ja solvata heitä siitä, että he haluavat rakentaa jokaisen tyhjän kolon tuottamaan.

Minä en sitä tee kun tiedän että politiikka on komprpmissien tekoa. Patterinmäen ympäristö hyvä esimerkki. Katselen valtuuston istuntoja ja käyn äänestämässä. Siten ei tarvitse siirtyä alatyylin viljelyyn somessa.

----------


## kuukanko

Salomaa, itseäsi mukaillen voisin sanoa: tämä on joukkoliikennefoorumi ja joukkoliikenne sopii parhaiten yhteen tiiviin maankäytön kanssa. Jos et tykkää tiivistämisestä, voit toitottaa sitä jollakin muulla palstalla.

----------


## Salomaa

> Salomaa, itseäsi mukaillen voisin sanoa: tämä on joukkoliikennefoorumi ja joukkoliikenne sopii parhaiten yhteen tiiviin maankäytön kanssa. Jos et tykkää tiivistämisestä, voit toitottaa sitä jollakin muulla palstalla.


Eikös tuommoinen ole sananvapauden rajoittamista ?

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 22:12 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 18:37 ----------

Joukkoliikenne voidaan parhaiten toteuttaa tiiviissä kaupunkirakenteessa. En sitä kiistä. Helsingissä tehdään näinä aikoina paljon täydennysrakentamista sekä lisärakentamista. Helsinkiin voidaan rakentaa lisää, mutta olen tuonut täällä Joukkoliikennefoorumilla esiin alueita, joihin ei täydennysrakenmista kohdistettaisi. Täydennysrakentamisen kanssa eikä Helsingin kehittämisen kanssa eikä myöskään joukkoliikenteen kehittämisen näkökulmasta ole ristiriitaa siinä, että jotkut alueet jätetään rakentamatta. Itse olen tuonut esiin niitä alueita, joita monet muutkin Helsinkiläiset jättäisivät rauhaan. 

Täydennysrakentamista voidaan tehdä yhteistyössä kaupunkilaisten kanssa vuorovaikuttaen. En ole missään koskaan esittänyt että Helsinkiin ei saisi täydennysrakentamista tehdä.

----------


## Makke93

> Strömberginpuiston vanha kaunis rakennus sopi paikalleen ja sen olisi voinut säilyttää.


Kaavamuistion mukaan olivat purkukunnossa joka tapauksessa, porttirakennusta lukuun ottamatta, joka on säilymässä.




> Vapaavuori äskettäin valitti siitä Kannelmäen asukasillassa, että "kun mihinkään ei saa rakentaa". Eli hänkin näki rakentamisen vastustajia.
> 
> Eihän siitä ole kysymys, vastustetaanko rakentamista. Kysymys on siitä, että kuinka paljon rakennetaan ja mihin. Yhtä hyvin me "vastustajat" voisimme alkaa puhua rakentamisvimmaisista ja solvata heitä siitä, että he haluavat rakentaa jokaisen tyhjän kolon tuottamaan.
> 
> Minä en sitä tee kun tiedän että politiikka on komprpmissien tekoa. Patterinmäen ympäristö hyvä esimerkki. Katselen valtuuston istuntoja ja käyn äänestämässä. Siten ei tarvitse siirtyä alatyylin viljelyyn somessa.


Olet kyllä valittanut rakennusvimmasta ja jokaisen kolon rakentamisesta juuri niitä sanamuotoja käyttäen ja aika useasti, että voisit nyt teeskennellä olevasi jotenkin sellaisen keskustelun yläpuolella. 

Mihin muuhun lopputulokseen tässä voi tulla, jos et suostu antamaan mitään raameja sille mikä on liikaa rakentamista ja millä perusteella valitset sen, mikä on hyväsyttävä rakentamispaikka, muuta kuin, että se on Östersundomissa eli mahdollisimman kaukana. Ja kysyttäessä rupeet luennoimaan siitä miten joillekkin kaupunki ei ole koskaan valmis, ja miten Keskuspuistosta, josta ei ollut edes puhe, on jotain mukamas sovittu, ikään kuin joka puiston rakentaminen johtaa lopulta Keskuspuiston katoamiseen.




> Joukkoliikenne voidaan parhaiten toteuttaa tiiviissä kaupunkirakenteessa. En sitä kiistä. Helsingissä tehdään näinä aikoina paljon täydennysrakentamista sekä lisärakentamista. Helsinkiin voidaan rakentaa lisää, mutta olen tuonut täällä Joukkoliikennefoorumilla esiin alueita, joihin ei täydennysrakenmista kohdistettaisi. Täydennysrakentamisen kanssa eikä Helsingin kehittämisen kanssa eikä myöskään joukkoliikenteen kehittämisen näkökulmasta ole ristiriitaa siinä, että jotkut alueet jätetään rakentamatta. Itse olen tuonut esiin niitä alueita, joita monet muutkin Helsinkiläiset jättäisivät rauhaan. 
> 
> Täydennysrakentamista voidaan tehdä yhteistyössä kaupunkilaisten kanssa vuorovaikuttaen. En ole missään koskaan esittänyt että Helsinkiin ei saisi täydennysrakentamista tehdä.


Et ole sanonut suoraan. Viimeksi kun väännettiin foorumilla täydennysrakentamisesta, olin lukemassa läpi Helsingin kaupunkisuunnittelu -lankaa. Luettelin mitä kaikkea olit siinä langassa vastustanut ja kysyin mikä on sitten hyväksyttävää ja ainoa minkä annoit vastaukseksi oli Östedsundom, mikä ei ole täydennysrakentamista. 

Jos et vastusta kaikkea niin sitten on korkea aika antaa esimerkki siitä, mihin ja miten saa täydentää.

----------


## Salomaa

> Kaavamuistion mukaan olivat purkukunnossa joka tapauksessa, porttirakennusta lukuun ottamatta, joka on säilymässä.


Purkukunto on vähän venyvä käsite. Hietalahden uimarannan paviljonki oli "romahtamisvaarassa". Sehän kuitenkin peruskorjattiin ihan viime tipassa ennen purkamispäätöstä. Olisiko paviljonki mielestäsi pitänyt purkaa ?






> Olet kyllä valittanut rakennusvimmasta ja jokaisen kolon rakentamisesta juuri niitä sanamuotoja käyttäen ja aika useasti, että voisit nyt teeskennellä olevasi jotenkin sellaisen keskustelun yläpuolella.


En yläpuolella, vaan välissä . Voidaan täydennysrakentaa, mutta hitaammassa tahdissa ja asukkaita kuunnelleen.




> Mihin muuhun lopputulokseen tässä voi tulla, jos et suostu antamaan mitään raameja sille mikä on liikaa rakentamista ja millä perusteella valitset sen, mikä on hyväsyttävä rakentamispaikka, muuta kuin, että se on Östersundomissa eli mahdollisimman kaukana. Ja kysyttäessä rupeet luennoimaan siitä miten joillekkin kaupunki ei ole koskaan valmis, ja miten Keskuspuistosta, josta ei ollut edes puhe, on jotain mukamas sovittu, ikään kuin joka puiston rakentaminen johtaa lopulta Keskuspuiston katoamiseen.


Rakentamisvauhti on tällä hetkellä varsin kova ja on siten luonnollista että yhä useampi Helsinkiläinen lähtee kritiikkiin mukaan. Ei rakentamisen kritisointi mikään yhden miehen show ole.






> Et ole sanonut suoraan. Viimeksi kun väännettiin foorumilla täydennysrakentamisesta, olin lukemassa läpi Helsingin kaupunkisuunnittelu -lankaa. Luettelin mitä kaikkea olit siinä langassa vastustanut ja kysyin mikä on sitten hyväksyttävää ja ainoa minkä annoit vastaukseksi oli Östedsundom, mikä ei ole täydennysrakentamista.





> Jos et vastusta kaikkea niin sitten on korkea aika antaa esimerkki siitä, mihin ja miten saa täydentää.


Östersundomin lisäksi rakennetaan tällä hetkellä mm. Jätkäsaarta, Hernesaarta, Pasilaa sekä entisen maaliikennekeskuksen aluetta. Näistä käsittääkseni ei ole massivista valituskirjelmöintiä tehty.  Lisäksi Espoossa ja Vantaalla löytyy paljon rakennusmaata.

----------


## hylje

> Voidaan täydennysrakentaa, mutta hitaammassa tahdissa ja asukkaita kuunnelleen.


Eli kaupunkiin haluavat voidaan jättää kuulematta. Asukas on kuningas, muut voivat painua johonkin metsään. Miksi tehdä mitään, kun minulla on jo kaikki mitä haluan? 




> Rakentamisvauhti on tällä hetkellä varsin kova ja on siten luonnollista että yhä useampi Helsinkiläinen lähtee kritiikkiin mukaan. Ei rakentamisen kritisointi mikään yhden miehen show ole.


Vauhti on kovempi kuin viime vuosina mutta ei se kova ole. Edelleen rakennetaan aivan liian vähän, ja ylimääräinen kysyntä pursuaa ties mihin kehyskuntiin. Rakennamme kaupunkia jossa monet joutuvat tyytymään vähiten huonoon.




> Lisäksi Espoossa ja Vantaalla löytyy paljon rakennusmaata.


No tämähän tää. Kaupungin tulevaisuus rakennetaan autotien päähän johonkin Vantaalle.

----------


## Salomaa

> Eli kaupunkiin haluavat voidaan jättää kuulematta. Asukas on kuningas, muut voivat painua johonkin metsään. Miksi tehdä mitään, kun minulla on jo kaikki mitä haluan?


Helsingin virkamiesten toiminnasta voi saada muunkin johtopäätöksen, siitä kuka tai mikä on kuningas.





> Vauhti on kovempi kuin viime vuosina mutta ei se kova ole. Edelleen rakennetaan aivan liian vähän, ja ylimääräinen kysyntä pursuaa ties mihin kehyskuntiin. Rakennamme kaupunkia jossa monet joutuvat tyytymään vähiten huonoon.


Lehtiartikkeleiden mukaan tänä vuonna vuokra-asuntojen tarjontaa on ollut runsaasti. On hyvin monenlaista näkemystä siitä, mik ä on kova rakennusvauhti.






> No tämähän tää. Kaupungin tulevaisuus rakennetaan autotien päähän johonkin Vantaalle.


No jos tahallaan lähdetään väittämään vastaan niin pääratakin voidaan unohtaa.

----------


## Makke93

> Purkukunto on vähän venyvä käsite. Hietalahden uimarannan paviljonki oli "romahtamisvaarassa". Sehän kuitenkin peruskorjattiin ihan viime tipassa ennen purkamispäätöstä. Olisiko paviljonki mielestäsi pitänyt purkaa


Jos sen tilalle olisi saanut jotain järkevämpää, niin miksei. Hietarannan pavilijonki vaan on sivussa huonojen yhteyksien päässä ja siinä on ympärillä joko rantaa, merta tai hautausmaata, niin mitä muutakaan siihen olisi voinut kuin rakentaa saman rakennuksen uudestaan. Ja jos jollekkiin muulle olisi ollut tarvetta niin tilaa olisi ollut vieressäkin.




> En yläpuolella, vaan välissä . Voidaan täydennysrakentaa, mutta hitaammassa tahdissa ja asukkaita kuunnelleen.


Jaahas juu, nyt ei sitten vai tiedetä mitä tarkoittaa olla keskustelun yläpuolella.




> Rakentamisvauhti on tällä hetkellä varsin kova ja on siten luonnollista että yhä useampi Helsinkiläinen lähtee kritiikkiin mukaan. Ei rakentamisen kritisointi mikään yhden miehen show ole.


Nykyinenkään tahti ei pysy mukana kysynnän perässä.




> Östersundomin lisäksi rakennetaan tällä hetkellä mm. Jätkäsaarta, Hernesaarta, Pasilaa sekä entisen maaliikennekeskuksen aluetta. Näistä käsittääkseni ei ole massivista valituskirjelmöintiä tehty.  Lisäksi Espoossa ja Vantaalla löytyy paljon rakennusmaata.


Noita vanhoja teollisuusalueita ei ole tuon jälkeen oikein jäljellä. Seuraava askel kantakaupungin laajentamiseen on juuri ketjun aiheesesen liittyvä maankäyttö. Kerros muuten miksi koskemattoman luontoalueen ottaminen rakennusmaaksi on ok Espoossa tai Vantaalla, mutta ei esimerkiksi Vartiosaaressa, jota vastustit kovasti.

Jos Pitäjänmäessä tai Vihdintien varressa täydennysrakennettaisiin kuten täällä Myyrmäessä, niin olisit huutamassa, että menee viheralueet, menee parkkipaikat, on liian korkeeta, puretaan peruskorjattavaa sekä metsälähiön idylli menee.

----------


## late-

> Aiemmin vallitsi yksimielisyys siitä, että Keskuspuistoa ei rakenneta. Esimerkiksi nyt siellä rakennetaan hallin ja sen pysäköintialueen paikkaa puunkaadoilla. Yhtähyvin minä voisin tivata, mikä on sen Keskupuiston määrä joka saa jäädä rauhaan. Joitain vuosia sitten yksimielisyys Keskuspuistosta yhdisti ihmisiä yli puoluerajojen.


Juurikin noin viisi vuotta sitten Keskuspuistolle laadittiin sen rajat määrittävät asemakaavat, joissa myös urheiluhallille ja sen pysäköintialueelle osoitettiin paikat. Ilmeisesti eri osapuolilla olikin eriävät käsitykset tästä yksimielisyydestä.

----------


## Salomaa

> Juurikin noin viisi vuotta sitten Keskuspuistolle laadittiin sen rajat määrittävät asemakaavat, joissa myös urheiluhallille ja sen pysäköintialueelle osoitettiin paikat. Ilmeisesti eri osapuolilla olikin eriävät käsitykset tästä yksimielisyydestä.


Tämäkin kertoo kaupunkisuunnittelussa tapahtuvasta jatkuvsta sähläyksestä. Nyt kuitenkin on päätetty että parkkipaikkaan ei kaadeta keskuspuiston puita.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 16:52 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 16:48 ----------

Moderaattori suhtautuu kielteisesti, jos esitetään hitaampaa vauhtia täydennysrakentmisessa. Foorumin säännöt eivät ole kaikille samat. Minua saa arvostella voimakkain sanankääntein, mutta minun vähänkin voimaakkaampaan kannanottoon puututaan heti. Moderaattori esitti myös että tiivistämiseen kohdistuvan kritiikin voisi esittää jossain muualla.

----------


## j-lu

> Mutkia Vihdintien ratikan matkassa: https://www.hs.fi/kaupunki/art-2000007680039.html
> 
> Hesarin Marja kertoo, että Helsingin virkamiesjohto haluaa lykätä päätöstä Vihdintien pikaraitiotiestä. Vs. kansliapäällikkö, rahoitusjohtaja Tuula Saxholm esittää maanantaina kokoontuvalle kaupunginhallitukselle, ettei ratikkahankkeen toteutuksesta vielä päätettäisi.


Tämä taisi jäädä aikoinaan pöydälle, mutta viimein äänestettiin ja esittelijän esitys nurin, eli valtuustossa äänestetään vähän päästä toteutuspäätöksestä.

----------


## Makke93

Kaupunginvaltuusto hyväksyi yleissuunnitelman. https://www.sttinfo.fi/tiedote/helsi...aseId=69898834

Yle kutsuu https://yle.fi/uutiset/3-11747141 raideinvestointia jättimäiseksi jostain syystä, vaikka se on murto-osan Kruuunusilloista sekä Raide-Jokerista ja Länsimetron vaiheista puhumattakaan.

----------

